#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-04-11
<kevin6888296> hey jdeslip
<jdeslip> Hey keven6888296 - having a good weekend?
<kevin6888296> so far so good jdeslip, how about yourself?
<jdeslip> It was a pretty nice weekend.
<jdeslip> JamezQ: Is that you that just requested membership?
<jdeslip> And... are you a real person? ;)
<JamezQ> yea
<JamezQ> ;)
<JamezQ> Or an amazing bot.
<JamezQ> Honestly, both deserve membership
<jdeslip> Good point
<JamezQ> so, do loco's ever do programming projects?
<jdeslip> Well, they can.  But mostly people working on a particular project are not necessarily geographically nearby
<grantbow> People do projects. Volunteer design by committee often has disadvantages in my experience.
<jdeslip> The LoCo's efforts are mostly focused on awareness, advocacy and having fun
<philipballew> lite entire projects or like programing like bug's?
<philipballew> *like
 * aaditya starts to fade in
<grantbow> organizing Ubuntu precenses at events are quite worthy of the project title
<grantbow> err, presences
<jdeslip> grantbow: thanks for all your efforts at todays BLUG meeting
<philipballew> ive seen it where members of a loco do a project but its not endorsed by the loco itself
<grantbow> jdeslip: was fun
<JamezQ> I see
<grantbow> philipballew: if the project is good what does it matter?
<jdeslip> JamezQ: But many people in the LoCo, myself included, have our own programming projects going on.  The channel is sometimes a good place to get help.
<grantbow> opinions are just opinions
<grantbow> code is ocde
<grantbow> code
<JamezQ> jdeslip: What are you working on?
<philipballew> it doesnt. doesnt in my opinion at least
<jdeslip> I have a couple small Ubuntu apps in development.  One is: https://launchpad.net/geeq
<JamezQ> neat
<jdeslip> Ok, almost time for the meeting.  Who is here for the meeting?
<akk> o/
<jledbetter> o/
<JamezQ> Okay, so thats two
<jtatum> o/
<philipballew> I am!!!
<philipballew> teo
<jdeslip> OK - well let's begin.  People can chime in as they arrive.
<grantbow> people will reveal themselves
<jdeslip> ---------------- Begin Meeting ------------------
<jdeslip> We usually begin with announcements.  Does anyone have something to share that is relevant to the team?
<grantbow> Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11April10
<jdeslip> In case anyone is not aware Ubuntu 11.04 is scheduled to be released on the 28th of this month.
<jdeslip> grantbow: thanks
<philipballew> how did the global jams play out?
<philipballew> thats the first item
<jdeslip> So, that is agenda item 1.
<grantbow> Open Week is coming up May 2nd. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<jdeslip> excellent
<jdeslip> Any other announcements?
<grantbow> not that I can think of.
<grantbow> jono did a Global Jam in Walnut Creek on Friday.
<jdeslip> Can you summarize that grantbow?
<grantbow> pleia2 did a Global Jam on Sunday in Berkeley
<grantbow> I attended both.  I wish they could summarize but pleia2 is on vacation.
<jdeslip> I can summarize the second, but did not attend the first.
<grantbow> were there others?
<philipballew> i assume jono isnt here
<jdeslip> Well, at the second event, Sunday in Berkeley, we had 6 attendees total.
<grantbow> no other events are listed http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california/events/history
<grantbow> Global Jam events at least
<jdeslip> pleia2 brought some documentation on xubuntu with instructions for testers.  I believe a couple of bugs were filed against it.
<philipballew> my email says there were only two
<jdeslip> I personally spent my time testing Ubuntu and Unity - and filed a couple bugs.
<grantbow> the folks in this channel for IRC were helpful at both events - thank you virtual attendees too!
<jdeslip> I think, in the future, we might be able to make the events even more succesful by coming up with a short list of focused tasks ahead of time.
<grantbow> sounds good
<jdeslip> pleia2 task list for xubuntu seemed like a good example
<grantbow> We talked about several bugs including some in Unity and road tested the future release.
<jdeslip> Any other feedback from anyone who attended one of the two events?
<grantbow> We had a new MOTU attend the Walnut Creek event.
<grantbow> We talked about UDS sponsorships which have now been announced. You know if you are going by now.
<grantbow> That's all I can recall right now.
<jdeslip> OK, so let's move on to agenda item 2.  Release party for 11.04.
 * kevin6888296 sneaks in
<jdeslip> Since I missed the last meeting, I am a bit out of the loop (or not?) - are there any plans or locations planned yet?
<grantbow> jono often has something up his sleeve.  I'll email him.
<philipballew> i dont recal  any being mantoned last meeting
<jdeslip> For the last few releases, we have met in SF either at the Thirsty bear or nearby
<grantbow> nothing planned that I am aware of.
<jdeslip> Usually just an opportunity for people who live nearby to meet eachother person and have fun celebrating the release
<kevin6888296> are you doing anything in your neck philipballew ?
<jdeslip> Ok, I'll talk to pleia2 and see if she wants to host something in SF at Thirsty Bear or nearby again.
<jdeslip> Ya, hopefully some of the SoCal folks can put something together.
<kevin6888296> it's just a matter of finding a venue, i'm starting to sync up with a hacker space in culver city
<kevin6888296> perhaps that might be an option
<grantbow> kevin*: cool!
<eps> I like the concept of "nearby." Thirsty Bear is so noisy it's difficult to converse.
<JamezQ> So, how about the NorCal guys? Up in the bay? What if someone is there?
<philipballew> nothing, i might email david as he possibly has something. i personaally have nothing though
<jdeslip> Cool.  Let us know how that goes by sending an email to the mailing list
<grantbow> eps: plan an event if you don't prefer the ones that get planned.
<grantbow> jdeslip: right
<eps> grantbow: I'm not challenging the event, just the venue
<kevin6888296> philipballew: ah
<jdeslip> JamezQ: We will likely have a party in the Bay area (probably SF) - I'll talk to pleia2 and write an email to the list. We should sync with jono if he is planning something
<kevin6888296> eps: finding a venue ain't easy, at least not in my experience.
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours edited
<jdeslip> eps: we'll keep your opinion in mind.  Do you have another suggestion for a place?
<grantbow> there is no limit to the number of events.
<philipballew> does the jam have to be on the actual release date or would the weekend work just as well?
<kevin6888296> well, i suppose an event with just 1 person still counts as an event
<eps> jdeslip: not off the top of my head. Thirsty Bear would work if we had enough attendees to reserve our own area; we're just too small at the moment.
<jdeslip> philipballew: the weekend is fine.  Usually we do it within a week or so of release.  But, there is no reason it has to be on the release date.
<grantbow> no hard limits, just around that time.
<philipballew> excellent
<grantbow> as the time draws closer people will get more details nailed down as usual.
<grantbow> 18 days or so left
<kevin6888296> philipballew: it probably depends on who is attending
<jdeslip> OK.  So if philipballew, kevin6888296 want to se something up as well as anyone else, please send an email to the list with planned location and time so others in the area know
<jdeslip> Anything from a get-together to an advocacy event would be great.
<grantbow> sounds good
<grantbow> installfests are possible too if you are quick with downloads but it's not required
<philipballew> is doing one just finding a place to have it and a time?
<grantbow> yes
<jdeslip> philipballew: that is probably the hardest part.
<grantbow> and telling people about it
<jdeslip> You can basically just make it a get-together for ubuntu users / team-members in the area.  If you want you can also burn some discs, make a sign and do a little advocacy.
<jdeslip> Can use the teams cd-sleeve design
<philipballew> for sure. well i can make the sing, find a place. but would people from greater so cal come is the real question
<grantbow> ask around
<jdeslip> I am guessing you would get quite a few.  You can judge by response to the mailing list.
<eps> Publicity helps. High gasoline prices don't.
<jdeslip> true story
<philipballew> bikes ftw!
<philipballew> i can shoot a invitation out then find a place by the number of people that respond
<jdeslip> That would be a good plan I think
<jdeslip> Ok does anyone have something they would like to add to the meeting agenda?  Announcements, proposals etc...?
<akk> A lot of people won't respond much ahead of time, though.
<grantbow> Here are a couple URLs I should have mentioned during the global jam wrap-up section. http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=4196  Jono didn't write much about Walnut Creek specifically but he has a few global jam entries.  http://www.jonobacon.org/
<aaditya> How about an Ubuntu California biking group?
<grantbow> the floor is open
<jdeslip> If you can find other team-members who like biking than why not? ;)
<philipballew> yes. we ride bikes while holding our laptops!!!
<aaditya> Would people enjoy going out in the greens and burn some calories than sitting in a coffee shop and consuming more?
<aaditya> I won't be surprised to see a laptop mounted on a bike.
<aaditya> There's mounts for smartphones out there.
<JamezQ> Heh, I don't know if that is legal.
<aaditya> Everything's legal when you're on a bike ;)
<aaditya> well almost.
<jdeslip> JamezQ: was about to say that
<akk> There's a bill in the works to ban non-handsfree phones (and presumably texting) on bikes, I've read.
<aaditya> Do people actually do that? o.O
<philipballew> but the cheeper pay as you go phones rule!
<grantbow> because that's the most important issue in the state of course...
 * akk would be interested if there was a south bay group going biking
<grantbow> anything else Ubuntu related?
<eps> It looks like the next SF Ubuntu Hour will be one week later than customary. http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california/events
<jdeslip> eps: yes, good find.
<aaditya> alright akk, that makes two of us.
<akk> aaditya: Oh yeah, I've seen lots of people riding with 1 or 0 hands while using the other(s) to hold a phone to their ear.
<grantbow> eps: thanks for the reminder
<jdeslip> OK: Anything else before we close the meeting?
<grantbow> Ubuntu Hours are coming up - keep an eye on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california/events and/or ...
<grantbow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours
<jdeslip> -------------- Meeting Ends ---------------------
 * aaditya starts to zone out.
<jdeslip> Thanks for attending everyone, next meeting in two weeks
<grantbow> Thanks everyone for attending. Thanks Jack for running the meeting.
<jledbetter> Night y'all :)
<philipballew> most excellent
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: "Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage:  http://ubuntu-california.org  (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, April 10th, 7:00pm  PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: "Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage:  http://ubuntu-california.org  (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, April 10th, 7:00pm  PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic"
<aaditya> o.O
<aaditya> Thanks all.
<aaditya> also, s/10/17/ in topic?
<eps> 24th
<aaditya> right, 24.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage:  http://ubuntu-california.org  (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, April 24th, 7:00pm  PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<aaditya> thank you ChanServ .
<jdeslip> third time is the charm...
<jledbetter> hehe
<grantbow> \o/
<eps>  v
<eps>  |
<eps> ___
<grantbow> mailed jono about another flash mob at Thirsty Bear.
<jledbetter> martini glass?
 * eps giggles
<grantbow> hehe
<philipballew> mailed david about possible socal release party
<philipballew> ill look for a place this week
<philipballew> should be good, maybe
<eps> Location scouting should be a year-round activity.
<kevin6888296> hey MarkDude
<MarkDude> http://cls11.eventbrite.com/ Community Leadership Summit 2011
<MarkDude> Hello kevin6888296
<kevin6888296> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/873/detail/ los angeles ubuntu hour
<kevin6888296> MarkDo
<kevin6888296> ah yes, gah-sho MarkDude
<kdub> is the meeting still going on?
<kevin6888296> gah-sho kdub
<kevin6888296> no, it just finished
<kdub> darn, i always miss it
<kevin6888296> you may want to sink up with philipballew though wrt San Diego release party
<kevin6888296> sync, yeah i see it
<kdub> will do
<kdub> what's gah sho
<kevin6888296> kdub: http://www.sfzc.org/images/people/linda_ruth_gasho.jpg
<kevin6888296> like nahm-eh-steh
<kevin6888296> i like the greeting better than hell-oh, or "hey"  or "hi"
<kevin6888296> hay
<kevin6888296> high
<kdub> i like 'wattup'
<kdub> but with a nasally midwestern A
<kevin6888296> wudd-up?  or waht-up?
<kdub> more like wahtttup
<kevin6888296> haha
<kevin6888296> watt-up
<kevin6888296> sweeeet
<kevin6888296> bzzzt
 * MarkDude is more used to namaste with that pose :)
<MarkDude> Then is Santa Cruz- it might also mean *hello fellow Hippie* ;)
<kevin6888296> i don't like how "namaste" is pronounced
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours edited
<kevin6888296> i don't like "nahm-ah-stay"
<kevin6888296> i like "nahm-ah-steh" or "nahm-eh-steh"
<iheartubuntu> nice job on the ubuntu hour kevin6888296
 * iheartubuntu is using natty without unity
<nhaines> akgraner: wow, you're on Slashdot.  :)
<akgraner> nah - they left out Bruce's name which is on the original submission
<akgraner> I just thought it was a great article so I submitted it...
<akgraner> I've only personally be /.'d twice I think :-)
<iheartubuntu> how does one get slashdotted?
<akgraner> people submit links to stories and some there decides if it's worthy or something
<akgraner> s/some/someone
<akgraner> not every story people submit make it
<nhaines> akgraner: they never take *my* submissions.  :)
<kdub> maybe i can figure out a way to make it to jono 's leadership summit in oregon...
<kdub> sandiego to oregon is a lot of driving though :)
<iheartubuntu> so anyone going to work at fukashima?
<kevin6888296> should i bother applying?
<kevin6888296> $100/hr
<kevin6888296> will they pay for my flight?
<DarkwingDuck> Doing what work??
<kevin6888296> i didn't even bother checking
<kevin6888296> here's the article, in japanese: http://news.livedoor.com/article/detail/5480812/
<kevin6888296> it's translating now
<kevin6888296> The main work content " on the premises of a nuclear power plant in Fukushima Prefecture, cleaning, work assistance and thank you. Masu Hashi protective equipment and protective clothing provided. wearing protective equipment on a paid, field will move as directed. will be around for 3 hours a day working on the thought of field workers, "and there.
<akk> And the rest of the time sleeping on the floor and eating a lot less than they need. Conditions are very rough for those workers.
<iheartubuntu> if the protective clothing gets in the way, im sure its optional
<iheartubuntu> "We recommend that you carefully decide."
<iheartubuntu> "If there is a strong will to save your world, you might also be responsible for part of a savior."
<kevin6888296> hey iheartubuntu how's your back?  it's funny, i was doing some new exercises and now my back hurts.
<iheartubuntu> my back isnt much better actually. i dont know what to do. i think i'll go to a chiropractor today or tomorrow.
<iheartubuntu> i have weird sharp pains coming from my lower back shooting all around my body when i twist and turn.
<kevin6888296> damn.  that's bad.
<kevin6888296> sounds like it's skeletal or stretched connective tissue
<kevin6888296> have you been taking ibuprofen?
<kevin6888296> you could also take ibuprofen + aspirin.  i have heard drug synergy occurs.  of course, be careful with the dosage.  i personally wouldn't take more than 400mg of both.
<kevin6888296> that is 200mg of ibuprofen and 200mg of aspirin
<nhaines> Ibuprofen is just a muscle relaxant, so if it hasn't helped by now then something else is going on.
<kevin6888296> blood thinner
<nhaines> A chiropractor's probably your best bet.  If your back is out of alignment, that's something that's easy to fix.
<kevin6888296> i heard chiropractors are as effective as placebo.
 * iheartubuntu took 1600mg of ibu and it did nothing
<iheartubuntu> i have pretty good luck with my chiro
<iheartubuntu> first time i went to him he had me stand in front of a mirror and asked... see anything wrong?
<iheartubuntu> i said nope!
<iheartubuntu> and then he said look at your shoulders. my shoulders were about 3 inches difference in height compared to each other
<iheartubuntu> he adjusted me and then we did it again and my shoulders were level
<iheartubuntu> last time i went to him about 2 yrs ago. same back problem actually. his nurse did some ultra sonic on my back and it did nothing for me
<iheartubuntu> thats why i havent really wanted to go this time
<iheartubuntu> i mean its getting better, just really slow.
<nhaines> Yeah, my chiropractor is really great.  He never does ultrasound by itself though.
<kevin6888296> i'm relunctant to say it, but i bet losing that 20lbs you said you gained would probably do wonders
 * iheartubuntu is looking for his gym card right now
<iheartubuntu> im sure.ive actually cut back on the beer :|
<kevin6888296> empty calories!
<iheartubuntu> whenever im in shape, i dont need a chiro
<iheartubuntu> and i was in pretty good shape last year until about october
<kevin6888296> i got in "shape" about 4 years ago i think it was
<iheartubuntu> i wish i had the time to play in a soccer league again
<kevin6888296> well, 4 years ago i could do like 2 pull-ups, now i can do 5
<iheartubuntu> once my wife gets her drivers license i think i'll get back into soccer
<kevin6888296> wish some would say is pathetic...soooo
<kevin6888296> *which
<iheartubuntu> nhaines yah i was adjusted first then the ultrasonic.
<iheartubuntu> nhaines ive thought many times to do some chiro classes at night. i find it very interesting
<iheartubuntu> There is a good book i like. i should read it again... "Dr. Fulford's Touch of Life: The Healing Power of the Natural Life Force"
<iheartubuntu> quick read, some good stretches in it too
<nhaines> I'm not superstitious, I only go when I've actually thrown my back out of alignment and need it to be adjusted.
<kevin6888296> iheartubuntu: have you read the 4 noble truths?
<kevin6888296> "back out of alignment" is poorly defined in my brain
<kevin6888296> i assume it doesn't mean "dislocated vertebrae"
<nhaines> Pretty much.
<kevin6888296> perhaps then it's just "muscles around the spine aren't supporting it properly"
<nhaines> No, I think perhaps it's usually "violent movement caused dislocated vertabrae."
<kevin6888296> so then it should show up on an x-ray
<nhaines> Probably.
<kevin6888296> no referal needed, ppo
<kevin6888296> interesting
<kevin6888296> i said doesn't
<nhaines> No you didn't.
 * kevin6888296 briefly wonders what a D.O. would say the problem is
<kevin6888296> yes i did
<nhaines> No you didn't.
<iheartubuntu> my chiro is 50 bucks, no info needed except my phone and address
<kevin6888296> no u
<kevin6888296> wow, that isn't expensive at all.  i thought chiro's would be more expensive
<iheartubuntu> i like the new hover bar for dragging up or down on empathy or web browser in natty
<kevin6888296> i wonder how they pop dislocated vertebrae back into place...
<kevin6888296> do they have you hang from a chinup bar?
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: what browser do you use?
<iheartubuntu> i was in a car accident a few years ago and did give the insurance info which covered everythign at the time
<iheartubuntu> chrome
<kevin6888296> that's probably what i would do if i though i had dislocated vertebrae
<nhaines> kevin6888296: they put you on a table and stretch your your spinal column until it realigns.
<kevin6888296> *thought
<iheartubuntu> wait i dont get that in chomre
<iheartubuntu> chrome
<kevin6888296> they put you on...*the rack*
<kevin6888296> cooool
<kevin6888296> don't get what in chrome iheartubuntu ?
<iheartubuntu> i like the apps in chrome even though they are just huge weblinks for the most part
<iheartubuntu> i didnt have to pay 50 in chrome
<kevin6888296> that's good
<kevin6888296> waits on ankles, hang, "aligns" back
<kevin6888296> save $50?
<kevin6888296> *weights
<kevin6888296> hey, that gave me an idea.  that must be how these guys can do like 45 pull ups.  they use weights.
<kevin6888296> should've known
 * kevin6888296 walks off a pier
<kevin6888296> whoa, this is cool:  http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/04/investing-in-worlds-largest-solar-power.html
<iheartubuntu> there was a news article a few years ago saying that my local walmart had gone 80% solar
<iheartubuntu> you can see the entire walmart from the 57 freeway heading south (just south of the 210) and there is not one solar panel on the roof or on any of the property
<iheartubuntu> what a scam
<iheartubuntu> the only thing they could have done is bought power generated by solar, which they didnt state
<iheartubuntu> my electric bill rarely tops $20 a month. its mostly around $15, so solar wouldnt make too much sense for me, unless i was a renegade and wanted to detach from all gov sponsored programs (which i do)
<iheartubuntu> ive got all the parts for a vertical axis wind turbine... just need to build it. im interested to see how much (or how little) electricity i get from it
<kevin6888296> wind turbine?  that's sound like 300 lbs of awesome
<kevin6888296> how heavy is it?
<kevin6888296> i just thought the solar tower thing was cool
<kevin6888296> i had speculated on using mirror technology like 2 years ago, but of course, nobody i knew neither cared enough nor had the time to discuss it
<kevin6888296> and i don't have a laboratory...sooo
<kevin6888296> should've invested in one when i had the $
<kevin6888296> bigons
 * kevin6888296 is making french fries
<iheartubuntu> you can build a VAWT on the cheap. lots of people are doing it. look around youtube for VAWT
<kevin6888296> i was thinking about Jono, and how everybody loves Bacon.
<kevin6888296> and i thought i should change my last name to "Potato"
<kevin6888296> then i could go by "Mr. Potato"
<kevin6888296> i only have $200
<kevin6888296> and i need to be thrifty with it, hopefully i get a job before it's all gone
 * kevin6888296 smiles
<iheartubuntu> people are making VAWTs from rain gutters, PVC piping, you name it
<kevin6888296> interesting, PVC piping
<kevin6888296> how much did yours cost iheartubuntu ?
<kevin6888296> i'll tell Juli
<iheartubuntu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXYUBNpa4Hg
<iheartubuntu> that one can produce 3Kw
<iheartubuntu> with almost no breeze
<iheartubuntu> here is another making about 2200kw a month... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeTuAaC1JVo
<iheartubuntu> just youtube VAWT or vertical axis wind turbine
<iheartubuntu> lots of good ideas spinning around
<kdub> i'm sure the HOA would love that
<iheartubuntu> you can of course make smaller ones
<iheartubuntu> put a smaller one on the garage or something.
<kevin6888296> yeah, i just remembered, Juli rents
<kevin6888296> we would have to rent from green landlords
<iheartubuntu> i have a huge steel pipe in my backyard. no idea what it was once used for (a hitching post?)... im going to hook mine up on top of it
<kevin6888296> that would be cool with putting a wind turbine on the roof, there really is no other place to put it on this lot
<kevin6888296> how many bedroom's is your house iheartubuntu ?
<iheartubuntu> only two right nowe
<iheartubuntu> now
<iheartubuntu> im expanding
<kevin6888296> on the roof wouldn't be copasetic though
<kevin6888296> expanding how?  i haven't followed your 1914 blog in awhile iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> i actually havent done much there in a while :)
<iheartubuntu> my strawberries are coming in
<iheartubuntu> big juicy red
<iheartubuntu> cant wait
<iheartubuntu> peaches are coming in
<iheartubuntu> just picked 3 cabbages yesterday
<iheartubuntu> big ones too im guessing 3 lbs each one
<iheartubuntu> such a nice day yesterday
 * iheartubuntu is starting to like natty
<kevin6888296> coooool
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: what do you like about it?
<iheartubuntu> about yesterday?
<iheartubuntu> ohh where do i begin
<iheartubuntu> the birds chirping
<iheartubuntu> the cat flip flopping on the warm walkway
<iheartubuntu> the puffy clouds above the mountain tops
<iheartubuntu> the snow on mt baldy
<iheartubuntu> the ice cream truck playing nursery rhymes from an 8-track
<iheartubuntu> ohh you mean natty
<iheartubuntu> its very clean and polished
<iheartubuntu> with a the super key commands i was unhappy. i had them in compiz before, and never used them since i moused around
<iheartubuntu> super keys are nice
<iheartubuntu> i meant... without the superkeys i was unhappy using natty
<iheartubuntu> actually, even with the superkeys, its still an extra step to get to another workspace
<iheartubuntu> superkeys make it easier, but id still prefer a place to mouse over and pick my workspace
<iheartubuntu> right now i miss being able to add things to the panel
<iheartubuntu> and id be worried about increasing key commands with subsequent ubuntu releases
<iheartubuntu> its just easier to mouse to where u need to go IMO
<seidos> i want to be able to issue voice commands to my system
<seidos> typing is so...archaic
<nhaines> I always use Ctl-Alt-arrow to switch workspaces.
<seidos> especially with joint pain in the wrist
<seidos> same here
<seidos> keyboard shortcuts are an improvement
<seidos> i should download the most recent natty iso, last one i tried wouldn't run
<seidos> ironically, i suspect at some point my notebook will get stuck at some release, and no longer be able to run the latest and greatest version
<akk> That's normal.
<iheartubuntu> Im doing super+S to see my workspaces
<seidos> i should be planning for this inevitably
<seidos> perhaps frequenting my favorite old hardware blog
<seidos> moving more and more things to the terminal would probably be a good idea
<iheartubuntu> if your system works, you probably dont need to do anything, right?
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: probably.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-04-12
<nhaines> I'm not sure whether or not I approve of this dark scrollbar that's exclusive to GNOME Terminal.
<iheartubuntu1> knock knock?
<crashsystems> hello world
<iheartubuntu1> crashsystems did u ever figure out dreamweaver
<crashsystems> It has been many, many years since I've bothered to touch dreamweaver. I think you've got the wrong person.
<iheartubuntu1> ohh maybe :|
 * iheartubuntu1 hits head on desk
<iheartubuntu1> here is my almost final flyer for Ubuntu Hour coming up in Pasadena http://ubuntuone.com/p/mBE/
<iheartubuntu1> I want to start posting these tomorrow
<iheartubuntu1> does anyone have any final recommendations/
<iheartubuntu1> still not sure on the "open" line
<crashsystems> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/04/eff-san-francisco-entertainment-commission-don-t
<iheartubuntu1> nhaines suggested "OPEN - easy to access your data" or something to that effect
<iheartubuntu1> EFF was at scale9x
<iheartubuntu1> they are also helping a fellow urban home blogger out down here in LA
<iheartubuntu1> another blogger trademarked the term "urban homestead" and this other blogger had already written a book "urban homesteading"
<iheartubuntu1> now EFF is stepping in to help the authors of the book
<iheartubuntu1> the blgoger family that trademarked urban homestead has sent out cease and desist letters to those who have used the urban homesteading words
<iheartubuntu1> ----
<crashsystems> -_-
<crashsystems> ice cream truck... I've not heard one of those in years
<iheartubuntu1> regarding my flyer, im also thinking about making it more generic, but then it will be harder to find the particular event
<iheartubuntu1> something more generic like directing people to go to the Ubuntu Hour main site, and then they would have to search for a local event themselves
<akk> We still have people pushing ice cream carts in this neighborhood (as well as a truck that drives around).
<akk> I'd never seen the hand-carts anywhere else I've lived.
<iheartubuntu1> i like listening to Dr. Katherine Albrecht. She wrote a book called Spychips. Interesting read. Talking about how everything is going RFID
<iheartubuntu1> 4 years ago she was talking about NYC taxi drivers didnt want RFID badges, now its coming
<iheartubuntu1> Its the first step towards everyone having some form of RFID that can be scanned for paying for food, for getting a paycheck, a welfare check, etc. Next you'll need an RFID drivers licence to get in your own car
<akk> I'm kind of surprised drivers licenses haven't gone RFID yet. I keep expecting it to happen (and dreading it).
<iheartubuntu1> or iris scan
<iheartubuntu1> someplace i saw the military is now scanning the irises of all killed people in the various wars going on to create a database
<iheartubuntu1> another war and  its going to look like we are the aggressors
<akk> A database of dead people's irises? What good is that?
<iheartubuntu1> the only thing i can think of is to confirm some of the particular taliban or al-CIAda rebels are dead for sure based on a database already in place?
<iheartubuntu1> they would be matching up irises like they do fingerprints
<iheartubuntu> do we have any chess players here?
<kevin7060> i've dabbled
<kevin7060> oh ay, iheartubuntu #ubuntu-classroom has a class on python multimedia if you're interested
<iheartubuntu> is kevin7060 aka seidos
<iheartubuntu> no time :(
<iheartubuntu> i want to pick up some chess strategies before i head into the weekend and play against some new friends. the guy thinks im an expert :) and i havent played chess for years :)
<akk> I've played some, but forgotten most of what I knew.
<iheartubuntu> im quickly trying to find some good opening moves and gain some knowledge on controlling the middle of the game
<akk> was never expert level
<iheartubuntu> i was never any good :) backgammon is my game
<akk> Books -- "How to open a chess game" and "logical chess, move by move" are great.
<seidos> i just played against glchess on easy
<iheartubuntu> id never heard of the "En Passant" move
<iheartubuntu> castling, yeah... en passant no
<seidos> what are you playing for?  fun? bragging rights?  $$$?
<iheartubuntu> fun
<akk> You're gonna want to know all the rules if you want to keep up your "expert" reputation. :)
<iheartubuntu> but i hyped myself u pa bit :)
<iheartubuntu> now this guy thinks he has a real challenge ahead of him
<seidos> en passant, never used it, never had it used on me
<iheartubuntu> every time he emails me he "awaits our glorious chess battle"
 * erichammond has a UCSF rating (not spectacular).
<iheartubuntu> i guess im better at bluffing :)
<iheartubuntu> what is UCSF rating?
<seidos> oh, interesting
<erichammond> US Chess Federation.
<akk> US Chess Federation
<iheartubuntu> ohh wow!
<seidos> that would be USCF, not UCSF
<akk> Expert means 2000-2200 IIRC.
<erichammond> My son played chess competitively when he was 8-9.   Did well at nationals: Played to a draw against the national champion.
<erichammond> yah, uscf
 * akk had a provisional 1385 rating once, long long ago
<seidos> though, i heard UCSF has a medicine track, and Berkeley does not
<seidos> i have never been rated, and i'm pretty sure i can only stalemate gnuchess
<iheartubuntu> so how do i gain some skills before the weekend?
<seidos> play glchess on easy
<akk> book and playing
<iheartubuntu> im on GNU chess server right now
<iheartubuntu> i dont think there is an easy option
<erichammond> iheartubuntu: Play lots of short games on http://www.freechess.org
<seidos> oh you're on the server?
<seidos> speed chess
<erichammond> and watch how other people beat you.
<erichammond> read introductory books
<akk> You aren't going to convince anyone you're an expert player by just playing on your own -- gotta study some openings.
<seidos> that's what is so great about playing against the computer :)
<erichammond> hire a tutor
<akk> You'll at least need to know the Ruy Lopez and Sicilian.
<seidos> analyze the computers move
<seidos> you can even play against yourself
<seidos> apostrophe fail
<iheartubuntu> if heard of the sicilian and also the english opening
 * seidos whips himself with a wet noodle
<seidos> let me try to find you on the server iheartubuntu
<seidos> i don't have glchess installed presently
<iheartubuntu> im on the ggzgamingzone built into glchess
<seidos> yeah, i've played that a few times with a friend
<seidos> his internet persona is presently dead however
<iheartubuntu> i think u can type in any name
<iheartubuntu> maybe im bluffing and waiting to trump seidos right now ;)
<seidos> that wouldn't surprise me, really
<iheartubuntu> HAHA
<iheartubuntu> actually. im no good really
<seidos> if you trump me, i'll start calling you "the donald"
<iheartubuntu> i need to learn
<seidos> me too, i've lost way too many times
<iheartubuntu> dad taught me long ago, but one of my brothers who lived in greece picked up backgammon there and bought me a board and ive been hooked on backgammon since i was a kid
<seidos> my cousin taught me i think
<iheartubuntu> seidos and are in in a game in glchess
<nhaines> pleia2: http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale9x/presentations/finding-help-ubuntu
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale9x/presentations/your-guide-kubuntu
<seidos> cool a video!
<seidos> uncool, the stark lighting
<seidos> well, it's still nice to hear the voice of fellow ubuntu knight while i play chess to stalemate
<iheartubuntu> has it timed out?
<iheartubuntu> i got a chess crash error
<seidos> i think you'll have to undo a move again
<iheartubuntu> ohh well
<iheartubuntu> i would have lost
<seidos> no, it would have been a stalemate i think
<seidos> well, we can now metaphorically rebuild, i hope some of the pawns or rooks are female
<seidos> otherwise we're going to be extinct
<iheartubuntu> rebuild?
<iheartubuntu> good game anyways
<iheartubuntu> exciting!
<seidos> i'm extrapolating a story behind the crowns
<seidos> did you see that pawn's face come apart?
<seidos> :|
<seidos> who knew chess was so violent
<iheartubuntu> it was going good there for a while, then got ugly
<iheartubuntu> i dont know why castling didnt work for me
<seidos> i think you moved your king?
<seidos> or my bishop was blocking it?
<iheartubuntu> ohhh
<seidos> it looks like we are evenly matched
<seidos> that was cool, i like playing with you better than the computer
<seidos> the computer doesn't talk to me :(
 * seidos laughs
<iheartubuntu> who was that guy talking about gnibbles
<iheartubuntu> distracting
<saytwo> i dunno, just some dude i think
<saytwo> i'm pretty sure that's never happeend to me before iheartubuntu
<saytwo> oh, hey, i should have my bot join
<kevin4896> class of '96
<kevin4896> buddyjr: hello
<buddyjr> Processing...................
<kevin4896> :P
<kevin4896> oh yeah, i pasted this http://swarm.conferencebywire.com/web/guest/my-conferences-page/?parameterAutoLoginLogin=scaleuserla@yahoo.com&parameterAutoLoginPassword=scaleuser&data=cU5IN3BBQWlhNTEweXNZWXJiczg5UmdiN2dBUWV5QnEwaWllTVdQTmVwdz0=&sesid=486 in #slackware-offtopic and they said there is personal data in it
<iheartubuntu> am i seeing an email and password within the link?
<kdub_> slow news day on us-ca
<kevin4896> iheartubuntu: i guess, but it's not mine so i'm not worried about it
<kevin4896> i did feel like i did something wrong for a second though
<kevin4896> dang, getting old
<kevin4896> wrist is hurting
<kevin4896> better find something else to do besides typing
<kevin4896> i should find some good Hawaiian music to listen to
<kevin4896> which makes me wonder...what is "Californian music" these days?
<kdub_> kevin4896: i switched to dvorak, finds it helps with the wrist strain
<iheartubuntu> i have hawaiian music
<iheartubuntu> http://yp.shoutcast.com/sbin/tunein-station.pls?id=1272790
<kevin4896> kdub_: it's a notebook, so switching is a bit harder.  oddly my left hand is fine
<kevin4896> i should probably observe the hand while it moves over the keys
<kevin4896> hmmm maybe i use the home, end, and del keys too much
<kevin4896> iheartubuntu: that isn't bad, but i was looking for another style
<kevin4896> i'm reluctant to say it but this stuff sound like it's been incepted with WASP like theme
<kevin4896> hmmm, looks like i hit backspace too much, surprise surprise
<kevin4896> anyway
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-04-13
<iheartubuntu> kevin4896 i thought this was a most excellent website... http://www.thechesswebsite.com/
<iheartubuntu> full details into the basics, opening moves, etc
<iheartubuntu> strategies, endgames... and even historical matches
<kevin4896> iheartubuntu: are you going to get into it?
<iheartubuntu> ohhhah
<iheartubuntu> yah
<kevin4896> let me know if you want to play again
<iheartubuntu> ive got to print out some flyers right now actually and post them up at calstate LA in about 40 min
<iheartubuntu> then i can kick it in the library and checkmate anyone who wants to play
<iheartubuntu> :D
<iheartubuntu> then around 8pm im going ot head to caltech and put up a few posters there too
<kevin4896> ooo i shouuld make some flyers going to csulb tomorrow
<iheartubuntu> but if u are around say 6-8pm i will be avail
<kevin4896> going to watch ucla and csub play tonight iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> where
<kevin4896> raincheck
<iheartubuntu> ohh
<iheartubuntu> no prob
<iheartubuntu> i will study
<iheartubuntu> this guy dimitri is going down!
<kevin4896> wilshire and sepulveda, ucla's field
<iheartubuntu> (although he will prob win in 4 moves or something)
<kevin4896> dimitri, is he in hawaii?
<kevin4896> defense!
<iheartubuntu> no, in glendale
<kevin4896> ah
<iheartubuntu> adios! may your team win and be victorious!
<iheartubuntu> kevin4896
<iheartubuntu> im studying my chess moves
<iheartubuntu> im playing against "phalanx" which is supposed to mimic human thinking very well
<iheartubuntu> my sis is complainign her 10.10 system has been increasingly turning itself off without her doing anything special to it. anyone heard of this?
<iheartubuntu> my only guess is that it could be overheating... but i doubt it
<iheartubuntu> Here is David Beckham shooting a diet pepsi commercial a few days ago... http://youtu.be/RTLVMKtn0Ew
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: what makes you doubt it's overheating?
<iheartubuntu1> my sis is complainign her 10.10 system has been increasingly turning itself off without her doing anything special to it. anyone heard of this?
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: what makes you doubt it's overheating?
<iheartubuntu1> thats the only thing i can find on the net bout it shutting down
<iheartubuntu1> or maybe the power supply is going
<iheartubuntu1> kev u up for a fast game?
<kevin4896> ah dang, i missed him
<kevin4896> probably for the best, i'm kind of beat
<MarkDude> Unfortunately the winning name for Fedora was *verne* :P
<MarkDude> Yawn - boring. Oneric ftw
<akk> It's not beefy miracle after all?
<MarkDude> No it is not.
 * MarkDude is suggesting *vanilla* for the next one. Verne? Way to play it safe. I mean they had Zod for one release
<MarkDude> Constantine, Leonidas, and then a major dip in creativity http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/Names
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11May8 edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Menu edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/Current edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings edited
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11April10 edited
<kevin4896> i think i get the "verne" name for fedora
<kdubois> seeing as my name is kevin too, maybe i should make my nick kevin<random#> as well :D
<kevin4896> it's like, your baby...you give your baby a decent name.  you don't want to be referring to your child as "Beefy Miracle"...
<kdubois> keep things interesting
<kevin4896> maybe i should just switch to kdemarest
<kdemarest> i won't be able to stick to it for very long...i like numbers...sorta' kinda'
<kdemarest> kdubois: your last name sounds french, what does it mean?
<kdubois> "of the woods"
<kdubois> something like that
<kdemarest> ...looks french
<kdemarest> bois is woods, or forest?
<kdemarest> my last name is french too
<kdemarest> de-mar i like "the sea" or "of sea"
<kdemarest> dunno what 'est really means
<kdubois> i'm not sure if mine means "capenter" or "forester", i like to think "forester" though
<kdemarest> Ranger would be cool
<kdemarest> hmmm, i think "mar" is actually swamp o_o
<kdemarest> i think i am confusing spanish and english
<kdubois> spanish, "mar" is sea. we have a city down here, "del mar"
<kdemarest> yeah, my mom speaks spanish
<kdemarest> my mom's last name is easy, it means "table"
<kdemarest> "marais" is marsh/swamp according to translate.google
<kdemarest> most of the research on the web on the name has said swamp...i think it's safe to say that the name has changed quite a bit...perhaps the French language has as well
<kdemarest> hmmm, nope, just my last name
<kdemarest> idea!
 * kdemarest runs off
<MarkDude> If I were to have a kid, I would be cool with their middle name being Beefy Miracle.
<MarkDude> Of course only if they were a boy
<kdemarest> maybe Fleshy Miracle
 * kdubois ponders applying for membership in a week...
<MarkDude> kdubois, do it
<MarkDude> It will be fun to learn the secret handshake they will teach you also
<kdemarest> i already have a handshake, the only reason it is secret though is because i have no one to shake hands with
<kdemarest> hmmm everglades
<kdemarest> bayous
<kdemarest> this swamp stuff i find fascinating
<kdemarest> i'm not sure that i've ever been to a swamp
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-04-14
 * iheartubuntu enters ggzgamingzone chess server via glChess
<iheartubuntu> if there are any soccer fans here... LA Galaxy and David Beckham are playing now... http://www.justin.tv/dysreflex#/w/1079624032
<kevin5574> i'm typing this from natty beta2
<iheartubuntu> my laptop is 10.10
<iheartubuntu> i cant handle unity
<iheartubuntu> i went to ubuntu classic in natty
<kevin5574> what's wrong with unity?
<iheartubuntu> kevin see if your flash works... http://www.justin.tv/dysreflex#/w/1079624032
<iheartubuntu> la galaxy game
<kevin5574> i just have to learn how to invert colors
<kevin5574> iheartubuntu: i'm using 64bit
<kevin5574> and trying to install now
<iheartubuntu> u have no flash?
<kevin5574> hopefully there's enough room on liveusb, otherwise i may have to install to hdd
<kevin5574> iheartubuntu: nope, i'll have to get another usbstick before i try to get that working
<iheartubuntu> dang
<kevin5574> oddly, there really isn't much flash content that i think would make natty a deal breaker
<nhaines> kevin5574: hate to break it to you, but beta 2 doesn't exist yet.
<iheartubuntu> he can dream right?
<iheartubuntu> :)
<kevin5574> nhaines: i guess not officially
<kevin5574> supposedly it'll be out tomorrow
<nhaines> The full CD set (desktop/install/server/alt install/netbook images) for all supported versions of Ubuntu, with latest point releases only of LTS releases comes to 59.5GB.
<iheartubuntu> why so big?
<iheartubuntu> ohh ok all supported versions
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: from 4.10 to 10.10.
<nhaines> and tomorrow I'll grab all the beta 2 images for 11.04.
<kevin5574> hears where i got the beta2 iso:  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/5460
<nhaines> There are no beta 2 images at that site.
<kevin5574> why do you say this?
<nhaines> we're probably looking at about 18 hours until Ubuntu 11.04 beta 2, and it'll be available at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<nhaines> kevin5574: because the release manager hasn't announced a beta 2 release, and it doesn't exist until then.
<kevin5574> nhaines: it says "we are currently tsting candidates for Natty Beta 2"
<kevin5574> furthermore, this iso boot, the one @ releases.ubuntu.com did not
<nhaines> kevin5574: "candidates" == "not beta 2", plus http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ has beta 1 images and does not have anything to do with the qa site.
<kevin5574> nhaines: it's a beta 2 candidate
 * kevin5574 shrugs
<nhaines> kevin5574: it's not beta 2.
<iheartubuntu> its not beta 2, its beta fish
<kevin5574> nhaines: i hear ya'
<kevin5574> the iso @ releases.ubuntu.com wouldn't boot from liveusb on my system
<kevin5574> not sure what changed
<kevin5574> i was thinking i wouldn't be able to install natty
<akk> Does the livecd back down to unity2d on systems that don't support 3d? That could be the problem.
<akk> I know I've had trouble with earlier ubuntu livecds not booting because they assumed 3D/DRI and wouldn't work without it.
<nhaines> akk:no, it doesn't, but it should fallback to Ubuntu Classic.
<nhaines> oneiric will fallback to Unity2D.
<akk> But it does try to detect if X didn't start or had a problem, and fall back automatically?
<nhaines> Installing Ubuntu 11.04 and then installing Unity2D will cause "Ubuntu" to fallback to Unity2D, and "Ubuntu Classic" is still available.
<akk> (historically ubuntu hasn't checked, it just assumed)
<nhaines> akk: no, Unity is a Compiz plugin and X will run with or without 2D.  If X can't run it falls back to a recovery prompt.
<kevin5574> when does unity start in the boot process?  before gdm?
<nhaines> Unity is a GNOME Session, so it starts after you log in after gdm.
<akk> I always got failure modes of total system hang -- X would try to start and hang the system.
<kevin5574> yeah, it wasn't a unity problem then
<nhaines> You can run '/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p' to see whether Unity is supported or not.
<kevin5574> akk: what video card?
<akk> kevin5574: Most of the hard hangs I got were on an old laptop, S3 Savage video card.
<kevin5574> akk: that is interesting, so you're problem sounds specific to the video card
<akk> No 3d, and trying to enable it freezes the kernel, but Ubuntu didn't have any no-DRI option.
<kevin5574> mine is probably with the quirky bios on this system
<kevin5574> my notebook has 3d, but it is *very* far from spectacular
<kevin5574> not that i'm ungrateful for it :/
<akk> Yeah, my current one supposedly has it and I know the card can do it, but 3d apps mostly seem to be doing software GL, super jerky and slow.
<kevin5574> basically, compiz stuff works fine
<kevin5574> but like, 3d games run jerky
<kevin5574> and i mean old real time strategy games, like total annihilation
<kevin5574> what kind of video card do you have on your current one?
<kevin5574> so, there is some hardware acceleration, just not as much as with the big 2
<kevin5574> when i bought this notebook, i didn't buy it for games though
<kevin5574> speaking of which, i should probably reboot, bbl
<Algo> 'sup dudes?
<Algo> and gals
<MarkDude> http://wiki.creativecommons.org/San_Francisco_Salon 15th at HP
<iheartubuntu> filing natty bug reports is good for karma health :)
 * sn9 initially read that as "nasty bug reports"
<nhaines> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ lists beta 2 but the release hasn't been announced yet.
<iheartubuntu> i think OMG announced it
<nhaines> It's coming very soon but it's best to wait until the announcement, to allow the mirrors to sync up and reduce the load from the Ubuntu servers.
<iheartubuntu> 30+ Ubuntu Hour flyers went up yesterday... http://yfrog.com/h0obbewj
<nhaines> OMG announced it before it has been released, once again.  All of their links are broken.
<iheartubuntu> Ive had 4 people already email me confirming the location! :)
<iheartubuntu> OMG announced the Humble Bundle before that was announced too (ggggrrrr)
<iheartubuntu> it was a chore finding boards to staple these flyers around caltech. very pristine university there
<iheartubuntu> some of them said NO STAPLES and had tacks available which i used
<akk> It's funny how sites announce things that haven't actually been released. I guess it's a good way to get page hits ...
<iheartubuntu> some of the areas had glass with tape being used, so i stapled the flyer on the bottom of another flyer :)
<akk> Yeah, I guess you have to carry stapler, pins, tacks and tape if you want to cover all the bases.
<akk> Complicated.
<iheartubuntu> cal tech had a student protest yesterday. the school wants to place "trained psychologists" into EVERY dorm so they can monitor students
<iheartubuntu> students are PO
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: how does that make them feel?
<akk> lol
<nhaines> akk: tell me more about lol
<nhaines> Hmm, that's strange, why would there not be a 32-bit alternate install image for beta 2?  Hopefully they're still staging.
<akk> nhaines: Why do you want to know more about lol?
<nhaines> akk: haha
<iheartubuntu> ask Dr. Sbaitso
<jtatum> akk: Does it please you to believe I want to know more about lol?
<akk> jtatum: Does lol remind you of your father?
<iheartubuntu> keep it up everyone and i will start blasting some Adam & the Ants and head to my room
<jtatum> akk: What else comes to mind when you think of your father?
<sn9> does your father make you rofl?
<sn9> how do you feel about your father making you rofl?
<sn9> ever rofl without your father?
<sn9> how do you feel about others who rofl?
<sn9> do you ever ponder life without rofl?
<sn9> do you ever have rofl for breakfast?
<iheartubuntu> yes
 * akk wants a cinnamon rofl now
<sn9> lmao zedong
<iheartubuntu> hello? dr. sbaitso?
<iheartubuntu> very nice thank you erichammond
 * erichammond nods
<iheartubuntu> i never knew that it existed
<iheartubuntu> hi jbermudes - hope to see you tonight?
<erichammond> iheartubuntu: I list http://LAtechCalendar.com and other LA resources on http://LAgeeks.org
<iheartubuntu> nice simple site
<erichammond> iheartubuntu: I like making one page sites.  http://Perl.LA
<jbermudes> iheartubuntu: yup! :)
<kdub> nyan cat
<iheartubuntu> great!
<iheartubuntu> so exciting!
<kevin6888> ay everybody
<iheartubuntu> aye matey
<kevin6888> i matey
<iheartubuntu> ravi shankar is going to be at caltech i think i saw... this friday?
<iheartubuntu> kevin6888 http://us.artofliving.org/losangeles
<iheartubuntu> actually not at caltech... somewhere in LA
<kevin6888> who's that iheartubuntu ?
<iheartubuntu> he is the sitar player that taught george harrison
<iheartubuntu> or introduced them to sitar anyways
<iheartubuntu> the beatles
<kdub> wasnt that a band or something?
<kdub> tehehe
<kevin6888> ah, sitar, he's the dude on the link
<kevin6888> i see
<iheartubuntu> aye
<kevin6888> ay, check out this stuff from tokyohackerspace.org:  http://blog.rdtn.org/2011/04/14/a-little-of-what-weve-been-up-to/
<kevin6888> it's a "radiation detection hardware network" device
<iheartubuntu> wait... :) its not the same guy
<iheartubuntu> :p
<iheartubuntu> the ravi shankar from the beatles era would be like 75-80 yrs old
<kevin6888> never heard of either one
<kevin6888> what do they teach?  happiness?
<iheartubuntu> someday, 60 years from now there will be some linux user in a webchat talking about a guy named mark shuttleworth... a different one. :|
<kevin6888> mark shuttleworth jr.
<iheartubuntu> "My vision is of a world that is crime-free, stress-free and violence-free." - Sri Sri Ravi Shankar
<iheartubuntu> they even have grad programs
<iheartubuntu> maybe you can hook up with them on doing a yoga/hacker thing
<kevin6888> visions are easy
<kevin6888> i have a vision of superman like flight
<kevin6888> batman like resourcefulness
<kevin6888> and aquaman like irrelevance
<kevin6888> :P
<kevin6888> i'm not sure how i  would set that up?  do you know them?
<iheartubuntu> "I have a vision of superman like flight, batman like resourcefulness and aquaman like irrelevance." - Sri Sri Seidos
<iheartubuntu> that quote is good. it should be on your facebook
<kevin6888> i'll tweet it
<kevin6888> my tweets go to facebook
<kevin6888> i hope aquaman fans don't get ticked
<kevin6888> oh wait, there are no aquaman fans :(
<iheartubuntu> i prefer plasticman
<kevin6888> i'm actually more of a marvel fan myself
<kevin6888> but a marvel super hero that flies that is memorable escapes me
<iheartubuntu> spidey?
<iheartubuntu> kinda flies
<iheartubuntu> you mean without help
<kevin6888> ah, actually there was "cosmic spiderman" briefly
<kevin6888> yeah
<kevin6888> there's archangel
<kevin6888> but his wings are kinda' obnoxious
<kevin6888> jean grey flies
<iheartubuntu> are you a TMNT fan of the original comic?
<kevin6888> pretty cool
<kevin6888> i never collected the og comic, but i did watch the cartoon
<iheartubuntu> i have several keepers. like superman dies in the black plastic amongst others
<kevin6888> superman makes a cameo on TMNT?
<kevin6888> ohhhhh, the Doomsday thing
<kevin6888> yeah, that is cool
<kevin6888> i gave my comics to my nephews
<iheartubuntu> Eastman & Laird i think was the name of the writers that put out the original TMNT... i have only one 1st printing... worth some bucks, but ive got a bunch 2nd printings not worth much
<kevin6888> when i was a kid i thought comics were a way to make money
<kevin6888> now, not so much
<kevin6888> i downloaded some comics off of torrents
<kevin6888> kind of cool
<kevin6888> but they aren't formatted very well
<kevin6888> to fit the screen
<kevin6888> i was thinking of making some stencils, i wonder if it's possible to spray paint on cloth and how well that would stick
<kdub> sounds like a $7 experiment to me :D
<kevin6888> i estimated it at about 3x that
<kevin6888> but i really value my threads
<iheartubuntu> kev - it works great
<iheartubuntu> i did it back in the day
<iheartubuntu> the stencil really needs to be tacky on tacked to the cloth material though, otherwise you'll have bleed through/overspray
<jamalta> hey
<jamalta> so we're going to have some visitors from the FL team in town for Google I/O.. (my old team)
<jamalta> I'm going to be trying to get together with them somewhere in town, anyone else interested for the 10th or 11th?
<jamalta> to meet some of the FL peeps, that is.
<crashsystems> jamalta: is that on the weekend?
<jamalta> jtatum: hey, you should come up if you can!
<jamalta> crashsystems: no, unfortunately :(
<jamalta> not sure how long they'll be in town
<crashsystems> bah, I won't be able to make it then
<jamalta> but if you want to do a weekend thing to meetup that would be awesome too
<jamalta> i'll come to that at least
<jtatum> what, huh, what? :)
<jamalta> maybe we can get jtatum to come too
<jamalta> jtatum: hey, some people from the FL team are going to be in SF for google i/o
<crashsystems> even better would be a meeting in san jose :D
<jamalta> we're thinking about doing a get together of some sort, maybe for dinner or something
<jamalta> crashsystems: i guess i could do that, does caltrain go to san jose?
<jamalta> i don't have a car anymore
<jtatum> 5/10-5/11?
<jamalta> yeah, it's a tuesday and wednesday
<jtatum> looks good on my calendar
<jamalta> i know it's annoying since it's in the middle of the week
<crashsystems> I'm actually in sunnyvale, so for going to sf it makes the most sense to go to the mountian view stop
<crashsystems> I think it goes to sj though
<jamalta> crashsystems: ah, if it's a friday or something i can just work from SV (probably) and ...
<jtatum> crashsystems: caltrain, not vta :)
<jamalta> well the annoying thing would be figuring out how to get back to SF lol
<jamalta> brb
<crashsystems> yeah, there is a light rail and caltrain stop at the same place in mountian view
<jtatum> indeed… but there's a caltrain stop in sunnyvale too :)
<jtatum> my brother just moved to the worst part of san fran
<crashsystems> I think I've been to that one actually, though it involved busses
<jtatum> been having fun making trips up there
<kdub> what's the worst part of san francisco?
<jtatum> the tenderloin
<iheartubuntu> what makes it bad
<jtatum> they put up a twitter: http://twitter.com/ofarrellwebcam
<iheartubuntu> i dont think ive ever been through there actually
<iheartubuntu> i wonder what the rents like... cant be too high... but it is still SF
 * kdub wonders if SD or SF has higher rent
<jtatum> they are splitting a room. $1100. tiny
<iheartubuntu> yikes
<jtatum> yeah, for that neighborhood… i think they're getting robbed actually
<iheartubuntu> right now?
<iheartubuntu> ohh the apt
<jtatum> jamalta or pleia2 can probably speak more to the rents in general
<kdub> i like that area up by the giants stadium, embacardo, i think
<kdub> for apartments
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-04-15
<jtatum> i'm addicted to their twitter. it's nice sitting in my quiet house in a quiet neighborhood reading about hookers and crack :)
<jamalta> sorry i'm back
<jtatum> wb
<jamalta> tenderloin has a lot of gov't housing
<jamalta> kdub: but that area is pretty expensive, my guess at least...
<kdub> i dont know, i live down in the silicon waffle
<jamalta> ahh
<jamalta> waffle, lol..
<kdub> i'm still not sure how funny that joke is
 * kdub wants a condo overlooking the padres stadium and the harbor
<kevin6888> what santa monica?  the silicon beach?
<kevin6888> blah, *is
<kdub> san diego, sandiego, sandy eggo, sandy waffle
<kdub> silicon waffle
<kevin6888> santa monica, santamonica, santam onica, silicon beach?
<kevin6888> ohhhh, silicon monica
<kevin6888> silicon angel
<kevin6888> reminds me of the radiohead song "fake plastic trees"
<kdub> hah, at any rate, i don't think that joke will make it to my open mike night routine :P
<quicksilver_> Nothing works at open mic nights.
<quicksilver_> Poor souls are left tending to crowds waiting to hate them.
<iheartubuntu> great ubuntu hour turnout today in Pasadena! 8 people
<akk> Yay!
<nuboon2age> hey all.  Ubuntu Hour: San Jose is now  aaditya aak pleai2 crashsystems1 outofjungle
<nuboon2age> akk
<akk> It is? oops, I didn't even hear about this one ... but I can't come, running an IRC gimp building session at 8.
<aaditya> nuboon2age: would have been nice to attend, but I got caught up with tons of work this week.
<pleia2> san jose is always too far for me to go, but particularly today ;)
<pleia2> flying home saturday *sniff(
<pleia2> *
<jtatum> visiting?
<pleia2> vacationing in puerto rico
<jtatum> oh, i had it backwards!
<jtatum> neat
<pleia2> MJ is here for a conference (which ended yesterday)
<jtatum> i was just thinking, pleia2
<jtatum> 's been so quiet
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> beaches++
<jtatum> lol
<pleia2> actually today we went up to one of the forts in old san juan and did lots of touristing
<pleia2> anyway, near bedtime :) night all
<nuboon2age> nighty night pleai2
<akk> Night, pleia2 --glad the vacation is going well!
<nuboon2age> jtatum i and utkarsh ravi met last wee
<nuboon2age> week and im her again with Utkarsh Ravi Dan and Kartic
<akk> Hi everybody! :)
<nuboon2age> hey akk! ;-)
<nuboon2age> pleia2 the prez of SJSULUG is requesting we supply a  bunch o U intu disks. they will be the driving for e behind this U untu Hour SJ
<nuboon2age> they cross posted about tonight on their facebook site and got put yheir peeps tonight
<nuboon2age> they had previously requested disks from ubuntu but had gotten red tape answer
<nuboon2age> they gave out all the server copies i have them last week!
<nuboon2age> they are really on the ball
<akk> That's great!
<nuboon2age> okay that was fun
<nuboon2age>  im out
<jtatum> enjoy the launch tonight socal folks
<jtatum> 9:24 PM
<jtatum> unless it's too windy
<jtatum> i'm gonna give it a shot from sunnyvale. there's a slight chance depending on visibility that i'll be able to see something
<nuboon2age> maylin says hi
<jtatum> hi
 * akk waves
<jtatum> about 5 minutes to launch, not scrubbed yet
<akk> Rocket launch, not natty beta launch, right?
<jtatum> sorry about being confusing akk :) yes, rocket launch
<akk> Did it launch?
<akk> Did you get to see it?
<jtatum> it launched. i guess i need to get somewhere higher, darker, and with less treeline next time. got spoiled by living a stones throw from cape canaveral
<akk> That must have been amazing!
<akk> I've only seen 1 or 2 rocket launches and they were all from quite far away (just a big contrail going up)
<jtatum> it's pretty great. i hope we get back to manned spaceflight quick.
<Algo> Sup dudes and dudettes!
<The_Letter_M> Hello All
<d4nnyp> hello
<kevin6888> gasho all
<kevin6888> i will say that i like the search dealy in unity
<kevin6888> the panel reminds me of docky
<u_dp_> hello
<kevin6888> hello
<kevin6888> how are you u_dp_ ?
<u_dp_> i'm great thanks
<u_dp_> looking into moving to ubuntu
<kevin6888> cool, have you tried it out yet?
<u_dp_> investigating alternative window managers
<u_dp_> yea, but it was a long time ago
<u_dp_> i didn't feel it was well enough developed then
<kevin6888> what do you use your computer for?
<u_dp_> world domination
<u_dp_> but i'm interested in doing more automation
<u_dp_> so looking for something nicer than
<u_dp_> dos batch scripting :)
<u_dp_> brb
<u_dp_> back
<kevin6888> world domination?  can't really help you with that
<u_dp_> darn.
<u_dp_> i thought ubuntu specialized in this discipline
<akk> ubuntu is great for scripting, though
<akk> then the world domination part is just up to how well you write your scripts :)
<u_dp_> what wm's do you guys use?
<kevin6888> i've used pretty much all of them
<u_dp_> i'm looking at Xmonad
<kevin6888> fluxbox, xfce, lxde, kde, gnome
<kevin6888> well, haven't tried that one
<kevin6888> i used compiz stand alone for a bit
<u_dp_> ratpoison?
<kevin6888> i don't like poison
<u_dp_> generally or this wm?
<kevin6888> generally of course, hehe
<kevin6888> never tried ratpoison
<akk> I use openbox./
<u_dp_> http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison/
<akk> I don't like maximizing windows, so ratpoison isn't for me
<u_dp_> ok from what i remember fluxbox and openbox were very similar
<akk> I like to multitask and see 2-3 windows at once
<u_dp_> you can see 2-3 windows at once with ratpoison
<u_dp_> it just makes sure there is no gaps between the windows
<akk> I thought it wanted everything maximized or at least tiled.
<u_dp_> well it doesn't seem like what you want
<u_dp_> so how do flux and open differ?
<akk> I don't know, I confess. I like openbox's flexibility and focus handling, and also the community and support
<akk> so I haven't spent much time with fluxbox to compare it.
<u_dp_> i see
<iheartubuntu> nice to see you again last night kevin6888 - sorry i had to split early
<kevin6888> iheartubuntu: no problemo, i hung around for an extra 5 min but then left as well
<kevin6888> i really get the feeling that the LUGs at the Universities are pretty exclusive
<kevin6888> chromium is acting funny...
<u_dp_> brb
<iheartubuntu> it wasnt too bad. i would have liked a period of time where the LUG could work with newbies and help them with their computers
<iheartubuntu> i realize this IT recruiter had a big speech to give... but 2.5 hours long was getting boring
<iheartubuntu> maybe other meetings they dont have talkers and people just mingle and do the comps and help each other
<kevin6888> yeah, and i'm all for finding a job, but while i was sitting there, i couldn't help realize that there was no way he would find me one
<kevin6888> well, it's in a classroom, the venue kind of restricts the options
<kevin6888> a hackerspace it is not
<kevin6888> which kind of makes sense, i think it's supposed to be more social...but...still, classrooms aren't really the best venues for promoting socializing
<kevin6888> i'm not complaining, i'm just looking for something different i think
<akk> A lot of LUGs (and other clubs too) have the "one person gives a speech" format instead of "everybody sit around and hack".
<akk> I guess maybe it takes pressure off, people can just veg out and listen, but I always thought a more participatory meeting would be more fun.
<u_dp_> back
<u_dp_> aak, i'm hosting an event which is more of a collaborative environment this saturday
<u_dp_> this particular event is for mobile app development
<akk> I was in a car club that had a format of "announcements and club business, then a couple members talk about current projects for 5-10 minutes, the adjourn to the parking lot and stand around for another hour talking about whatever".
<akk> Worked really well, but I haven't seen a science/tech club that does it that way.
<u_dp_> :D
<iheartubuntu> wish we found those tunnels :D
<akk> Tunnels?
 * akk has fond memories of the caltech steam tunnels
<kevin6888> iheartubuntu: i couldn't live in them anyway, unless i figured out a way to forage for food :P
<iheartubuntu> underneath caltech :)
<iheartubuntu> kevin6888 there are foraging websites now to find all sorts of food on public land :)
<u_dp_> what steam tunnels???
<u_dp_> :o
<kevin6888> iheartubuntu: i think you were right, we should have just explored the campus looking for the steam tunnels
<kevin6888> i wanted to do the responsible thing though, and actually show up
<kevin6888> akk: i have no memory of caltech steam tunnels :(
<kevin6888> iheartubuntu: link?  the public land would have to be walking distance from me to be sustainable :|
<iheartubuntu> akk - u went to caltech?
<iheartubuntu> kev - will find u the links... two good sites
<akk> iheartubuntu: No, but grew up in Alhambra and hung around with friends at Caltech.
<iheartubuntu> busy doing day job... bean counter
<iheartubuntu> ohhhhhhhhh cool! so u know the area
<akk> (had a boyfriend whose dorm room was just around the corner from a steam tunnel entrance :)
<kevin6888> i'm starting to think i won't be a big fan of the steam tunnels now
<iheartubuntu> aaaaahah!!!! so there are tunnels
<kevin6888> hehe
<iheartubuntu> was walking by the dorms the other night with my wife posting flyers.... had a couple making out and ripping their clothes off :) haha
<kevin6888> were they secretly you and your wife?
<iheartubuntu> that was later, in the bushes
<u_dp_> XD
 * kevin6888 covers his eyes
 * iheartubuntu covers his eyes too
<u_dp_> aw
<nhaines> Hmm, I should flesh out my Upscale talk and do the LUG circuit again.
<u_dp_> sounds cool
<u_dp_> links to preso?
<nhaines> Hmm, you know, I don't think I put it up.  :)  But I should.  I should get the video online and the presentation up.
<u_dp_> thumbs up :D
<nhaines> Let me get you a link to the presentation.
<nhaines> u_dp_: Advocacy for Advocates: http://ubuntuone.com/p/mt6/
<u_dp_> thank you sir
<u_dp_> hm, is the file really 86k?
<nhaines> Sure, it's an OpenDocument Presentation file with only one graphic, and that's just an xkcd comic.
<nhaines> It was a 5-minute talk, each slide auto advanced after 15 seconds.  A lot of fun to do actually.  :)
<iheartubuntu> kevin6888 here is one site... http://neighborhoodfruit.com/
<kevin6888> iheartubuntu: this oughta be good...
<The_Letter_M> Good Morning everyone
<u_dp_> :) sounds like um.. ignite talks
<iheartubuntu> there is another better one but i cant seem to find it
<iheartubuntu> hello Letter M
<kevin6888> iheartubuntu: looks like it isn't quite there yet
<kevin6888> gasho The_Letter_M
<nhaines> u_dp_: yeah, that's just what UpScale was modeled after.
<The_Letter_M> So I went and bought me a Net Top just for Ubuntu
<u_dp_> :D
<The_Letter_M> It runs really well
 * iheartubuntu eats own dog food (peanut butter flavor)
<u_dp_> i think i'm gonna buy a used thinkpad for ubuntu
<nhaines> I'm waiting for a compelling tablet.
<iheartubuntu> net top from sys76?
<The_Letter_M> It's the new Acer Veriton with the Nvidia Ion 2 GPU
<u_dp_> The_Letter_M: which model did u get
<u_dp_> o
<The_Letter_M> It came with Win 7 Pro, would I contact Acer or MS about getting money back on it
<The_Letter_M> ??
<nhaines> The_Letter_M: Acer.
<u_dp_> agreed
<nhaines> The_Letter_M: as far as Microsoft is concerned, you are not their customer at this point.
<u_dp_> yea acer is required to dump it on computers per their agreement
<nhaines> The OEM (Acer) also has to provide any tech support.  :)
<nhaines> It's not so much that Acer must install it, just that an OEM with a volume license has to act as the point of contact for the customer.
<nhaines> That's why retail boxes are so much more expensive--you're paying for support from Microsoft as well.
<u_dp_> well you're covering the overhead costs of the software licenses too
<The_Letter_M> Ahh
<The_Letter_M> True dat
<iheartubuntu> http://blogs.laweekly.com/squidink/2010/05/foraging_in_los_angeles.php
<iheartubuntu> http://www.fallenfruit.org/
<The_Letter_M> Here's a link of what I bought: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Acer-PS.VBH03.006/15571873
<The_Letter_M> Newegg doesn't have it on their site right now for some reason
<kevin6888> iheartubuntu: are you literally eating dog food?
<u_dp_> cool
<akk> iceplant is edible? 8-o
<u_dp_> weird
<u_dp_> from what i know it's an invasive plant that's pretty hard to get rid of
<u_dp_> it's good for soil retention though on
<akk> They don't mention the one native thing I know I can eat here, miner's lettuce ... maybe that isn't so common in SoCal.
<akk> There's not much on that list that would sustain a person for long, though.
<kevin6888> hmmm, snails...i wonder how many snails i'd have to eat to survive
<iheartubuntu> 24 a day. one per hour
<iheartubuntu> i have eaten dog food before, yes
<kevin6888> i think it's safe to say, if you don't have your own land, you're going to have to eat other animals
<kevin6888> why would you do that iheartubuntu ?
<iheartubuntu> try BG... Before Grain... excellent dog food!
<iheartubuntu> it is designed to mimic the foods dogs would eat if in the wild
<kevin6888> how mysterious
<kevin6888> so it tastes like caribou or something?
<iheartubuntu> there are some other very good natural dog foods... EVO is another one
<nhaines> "Before Gain" sounds better than "Kitties and Grass".
<iheartubuntu> hahahaaa
<nhaines> s/Gain/Grain/
<kevin6888> or scavenged lion meat?
<iheartubuntu> price wise.... dog food is an excellent value for the money and it saves me a ton of money on TP
<iheartubuntu> ok ok everyone im joking around :)
<kevin6888> i would think a bag of beans and bread would be cheaper
<iheartubuntu> jeez
<kevin6888> quality dog food is pricey
<kevin6888> unless it's the dried stuff
<kevin6888> i wonder how hungry i would have to be to eat dog food
<iheartubuntu> if only it had more flavor
<kevin6888> probably 2 days is my limit, before i'd pretty much eat anything
<kevin6888> when you're hungry, anything edible tastes good
<iheartubuntu> we are taking IRC to a whole new level
<nhaines> Dogs don't have a strong sense of taste and gain most enjoyment of their food by the smell, which is why dog food is aromatic but bland in taste.
<u_dp_> i'm having fun pretending to be extremely paranoid on #ubuntu-locoteam
<u_dp_> i explained that i didn't have a cd drive to install ubuntu
<u_dp_> and that my usb ports were epoxied for air gap
<The_Letter_M> lol
<jtatum> trolling on irc is not cool :(
<The_Letter_M> lol
<u_dp_> how is it trolling i'm just curious to see who is more security minded than me :(
<kevin6888> maybe you should try #ubuntu-security u_dp_
<u_dp_> will do
<The_Letter_M> On the Aniverse IRC I once made the mistake of calling an Op an A-Hole
<The_Letter_M> I was then banned for several months
<kevin6888> i doubt you have a level of paranoia that they won't be able to solve
<nhaines> The_Letter_M: thus learning a valuable lesoon.
<jtatum> because people are taking their unpaid time out to help you with your fictitious problem
<The_Letter_M> lol
<u_dp_> fiction is awesome though
<kevin6888> wait, i don't see the connection between cd, usb, and paranoia
<kevin6888> actually, some fiction is not awesome
<u_dp_> well i air gapped my desktop with a faraday cage
<u_dp_> :D
<iheartubuntu> did it work
<u_dp_> hypothetically yes
<u_dp_> but my question is what's the best way to install ubuntu then
<kevin6888> hypothetically i can fly
<iheartubuntu> att tech support once told me to build a wooden cage around my wifi box to fix my problems
<jtatum> you claim you don't see how that's a troll, but i think you're trolling me too :)
<iheartubuntu> i built a wooden cage around my wifi device
<iheartubuntu> it worked
<u_dp_> apparently trolls are people who ask you how to be creative in solutions
<u_dp_> :(
<iheartubuntu> maybe i created a faraday cage around it
<iheartubuntu> hypothetically
<u_dp_> it worked to do what iheartubuntu?
<u_dp_> wooden boxes aren't faraday cages tho..
<iheartubuntu> an offshore worker from india told me to build a wooden cage around my wifi. i guess thats what they do there?
<iheartubuntu> anyhow, it worked
<u_dp_> it worked to do what? make it extremely hot and not block emr?
<iheartubuntu> for several years in fact, until i got an all in one DSL/wifi box
<iheartubuntu> it was a cage, not realyl a box
<u_dp_> what else did you store in your wooden cage?
<iheartubuntu> my children
<iheartubuntu> i fed them dog food. in a tunnel.
<iheartubuntu> i love IRC
<u_dp_> all this hypothetical stuff must be trolling
<u_dp_> The_Letter_M: i just saw the rating of that device 1 star :O
<The_Letter_M> lol
<The_Letter_M> It's because the moron didn't know what they were buying
<iheartubuntu> but i did build a wooden cage... http://sixty8doors.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=48#/danxns
<The_Letter_M> You can even see in the picture there is no optical drive
<iheartubuntu> my bad... it was the dsl router, not the wifi
<The_Letter_M> it's mostly Wal-Marts fault for not actually writing a description but copy/pasting one
<u_dp_> iheartubuntu: <3
<The_Letter_M> Like they wrote that it has a DVD Combo Drive and PS2 ports for the mouse and KB
<u_dp_> i admire both your art of irc manipulation and your woodwork
<u_dp_> The_Letter_M: you should one up that sad lonely star
<u_dp_> (and comment)
<The_Letter_M> I did
<u_dp_> oh?
<The_Letter_M> I gave a 5 star review and explained what people should know
<The_Letter_M> but it has to go through a review process before it's public
<u_dp_> gotcha
<u_dp_> :)
<The_Letter_M> Anyone else think Twitter is like a large passive IRC room?
<u_dp_> crap, i see iheartubuntu's brother built the box
<u_dp_> The_Letter_M: yeah, it's a testament to an increasing detachment from humanity
<u_dp_> when irc was, at inception a tool for connection for humans
<The_Letter_M> yeah
<akk> The_Letter_M: I view twitter in xchat via bitlbee, so it IS an IRC room to me.
<The_Letter_M> lmao
<The_Letter_M> interesting
<The_Letter_M> but it does make sense
<u_dp_> still, that's an abstraction
<u_dp_> has anyone done any twitter bot work?
<iheartubuntu> high radiation levels across the board in america now compared to when the earthquakes & disasters first hit
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: define "high"
<nhaines> No, better: what are the radiation levels?  :)
<iheartubuntu> i meant higher
<iheartubuntu> whoops
<iheartubuntu> radiationnetwork.com
<iheartubuntu> i dont know if thats it
<iheartubuntu> most all of those were in the low teens
<iheartubuntu> im seeing 30s 40s and some 50s now daily
<iheartubuntu> there is another link my brother in japan sent me... cant find it anytmore. a US gov site showing the daily radiation clouds coming from fukishima
<u_dp_> :/
<iheartubuntu> i also read a report than european health commission is advising people in europe not to eat euro meat or drink cows milk for 6 months.
<iheartubuntu> they are a lot further away than we are
<u_dp_> thats crazy
<nhaines> What unit of measure are they using?
<kevin6888> it is interesting, if things really went to hell in a handbasket how long would it take for the rest of us to find out?
<kevin6888> -?
<The_Letter_M> iheartubuntu, do you listen to Alex Jones?
<iheartubuntu> i have before yah
<The_Letter_M> He's been talking about that
<The_Letter_M> about veggies and milk in Europe and they won't eat them for 6 months
<iheartubuntu> actually he in a round about way got me into ubuntu
<The_Letter_M> and we're closer to Japan and our govt pretends everything is fine
<The_Letter_M> oh?
<kevin6888> watt?  that's mysterious
<kevin6888> let me grab another cola, do tell iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> it was after katrina. someone sent me a video about bush/katrina.. it was an AJ video
<iheartubuntu> woke me up to the government
<akk> I'm a lot more worried about mercury and antibiotic resistance than about radiation from Japan. But worrying about things the gov't is ignoring is too much like a full-time job.
<iheartubuntu> i dont trust any gov now :)
<iheartubuntu> i cant listen to alex all the time though
<iheartubuntu> he gets pretty hyped up
<iheartubuntu> i like katherine albrecht a lot
<iheartubuntu> im also interested in the gov controlling my food supply
<iheartubuntu> and me growing my own food
<The_Letter_M> but what about AJ got you into Ubuntu?
<iheartubuntu> he talked about ubuntu and linux a few times back in 2005 i think it was
<The_Letter_M> oh
<iheartubuntu> i dont hear him talk about it anymore when i tune in
<kevin6888> i'm a libertarian socialist, i'm not sure i trust anybody :|
<kevin6888> except you guys of course
<iheartubuntu> i didnt get into ubuntu though until 06
<The_Letter_M> lol
<The_Letter_M> Those contradict each other
<kevin6888> '06?  i didn't get into it until '08
<The_Letter_M> the Libertarian Socialist thing
<kevin6888> you've been using ubuntu longer than i have...
<nhaines> I got into Ubuntu in May 2005.
<kevin6888> i used to think that too The_Letter_M
<u_dp_> i was into bsd before ubuntu was born
<iheartubuntu> i like the dont tread on me philosophy. let people be
<kevin6888> i tried BSD when i was a teenager, couldn't get x working and abandoned it
<u_dp_> lol
<iheartubuntu> did we get anyone from cal state LA last night?
<kevin6888> it didn't like my trident video card :(
<kevin6888> was chris from cal state la?
<The_Letter_M> I got into Linux in 96 with Mandrake 6.0
<iheartubuntu> i think he was from another planet
<The_Letter_M> I had a copy of Slackware and Turbo linux sometime before that, but never tried them
<iheartubuntu> whats wierd is it felt like i had met him before in a past life
<kevin6888> i installed linux for the first time in like 2000 when i was network admin/ a/v jr. engineer at a small company i worked for
<u_dp_> what meeting were you guys at?
<kevin6888> so cal here, LA
<u_dp_> i see
<u_dp_> i was at one last night to, san jose, ca
<kevin6888> iheartubuntu: that is mysterious
<kevin6888> u_dp_: did you see Drew?  i haven't met him, but he seems cool
<u_dp_> yes i met him :)
<u_dp_> i wasn't sure it was the same guy
<u_dp_> he had cornrows instead of big hair
<kevin6888> i was in SF for a little while, i should've went to another meet up aside from just SF
<u_dp_> what's his alias on here?
<u_dp_> just Drew?
<kevin6888> but i was worn out
<u_dp_> there's one next week in mountainview
<kevin6888> i dunno, he hasn't been on in awhile.  it used to be nuboon2age i think
<u_dp_> ah
<akk> he was on as nuboon2age yesterday or the day before
<The_Letter_M> kevin6888, you never explained your Libertarian / Socialist thing
<kevin6888> akk: ah, maybe i just haven't been paying enough attention
<kevin6888> well, i wasn't on last night
<The_Letter_M> Lib want small minimal govt and Soc want big govt that micro manage everything
<kevin6888> The_Letter_M: i got it from Noam Chomsky, pondered it, and was like "hey yeah."
<The_Letter_M> Care to pass it on then?
<The_Letter_M> enlighten us
<kevin6888> hmmm, i'm not really sure that i can
<kevin6888> i think i just see it as something flexible and adaptable
<u_dp_> i don't think it's as categorical as you're making it The_Letter_M
<kevin6888> the rigidity of politics is one of the problems
<kevin6888> i have considered that "libertarian socialism" is simply "anarchy", but that doesn't quite work
<u_dp_> i just see socialism as the flattening of heirarchies
<kevin6888> i might call it "pragmatism" but that is boring
<kevin6888> nobody cares if you say "pragmatism"
<kevin6888> besides, finding out what actually works is probably somewhat painful
<kevin6888> u_dp_: interesting.  hadn't heard that before
<u_dp_> well what i mean is
<u_dp_> instead of it being: libertarian minimal govt & socialism big government
<iheartubuntu> there was a communist chinese at my wifes accounting meeting the other day and they were having a discussion... he says big companies like facebook should be nationalized and no one really said anything except my wife
<u_dp_> it seems to me it's
<iheartubuntu> who grew up in SU
<u_dp_> SU?
<iheartubuntu> soviet union
<The_Letter_M> not I
<u_dp_> oh
<The_Letter_M> I'm from the East Bay
<The_Letter_M> born and raised
<iheartubuntu> so the chinese guy was saying when companies get THAT BIG they should be sharing the wealth
<kevin6888> well, something like facebook should be given to the people...
<kevin6888> how to do that is the problem i guess
<kevin6888> i dunno, i don't really think much on politics anymore
<kevin6888> it's a whole lots of "blahs"
<iheartubuntu> if i built my own company and made billions, i would not be thrilled with someone taking it from me
<The_Letter_M> ditto
<u_dp_> cuz you're capitalists
<The_Letter_M> I can handle giving money to charity
<The_Letter_M> but I can't handle the govt taking my money and calling it "charity"
<nhaines> The_Letter_M: you've been voluntold.
<The_Letter_M> lol
<u_dp_> :D
<iheartubuntu> even Ubuntu being free, has a business plan
<iheartubuntu> its great that it is free, but in order to sustain itself it needs other revenue sources
<The_Letter_M> Whenever I hear about govt getting into an industry like healthcare
<iheartubuntu> and i think it works out great actually.
<The_Letter_M> I think of those angry mexican women at the DMV who don't speak much english and treat me like crap
<iheartubuntu> cloud computing like U1 is smart
<u_dp_> what do the mexican workers at dmv have to do with healthcare?
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: you're thinking about Canonical, not Ubuntu.
<iheartubuntu> i dont really think about mexican people.
<The_Letter_M> I picture them at the front desk when I go to the hospital
<iheartubuntu> our jobs are going to chinese people who make $1 a day
<The_Letter_M> and they just walk away saying "I'm on break, talk to somebody else"
<iheartubuntu> im not worried about mexicans or other nationalities here trying to make a living
<kevin6888> canonical is a subset of ubuntu
<The_Letter_M> I'm not trying to single them out
<u_dp_> 3 conversations 1 stream, threading, priceless
<nhaines> kevin6888: no it's not.
<The_Letter_M> but when I got my drivers license, I went to the DMV in Pittsburg and they have all these latina women that work there
<kevin6888> nhaines: i hear you
<u_dp_> dude
<nhaines> kevin6888: no you don't.
<u_dp_> that's all because of capitalism
<kevin6888> :)
<The_Letter_M> My dad was there renewing registration and had been in line for 3 hours
<u_dp_> how are you going to convince some american workers to go work at a dmv for min wage
<The_Letter_M> he was next in line and it hit 6 o'clock
<u_dp_> yeah that's a government organization issue
<The_Letter_M> so she shut the window in his face and was like "screw you"
<u_dp_> statewide
<kevin6888> i'd work at dmv for min wage
<kevin6888> people don't realize how high min wage is, until they don't have anything to eat
<u_dp_> so do it
<kevin6888> they aren't hiring
<u_dp_> i don't understand the indignation of outsourcing when no one is willing to work for that wage there
<u_dp_> here*
<kevin6888> i would
<kevin6888> $10/hr is great when you've been unemployed for as long as i have
<The_Letter_M> lol
<u_dp_> who said anything about $10 an hour
<kevin6888> but for some reason, companies aren't hiring at that rate
<The_Letter_M> Average pay where I live now in Utah is $9 an hour
<kevin6888> that's what an indian with a degree in comp sci makes on average
<kevin6888> i think my experience and degree in info sys is equivalent to that
<u_dp_> yeah that has a masters degree
<kevin6888> not what i heard
 * kevin6888 shrugs
<kevin6888> could be though
<u_dp_> i think about that in terms of volume
<u_dp_> they gear their youth for primarily one of two positions
<u_dp_> engineering or medicine
<The_Letter_M> or call centers
<u_dp_> and at their volume, think of how much it compares to here
<kevin6888> competition is crazy there
<u_dp_> yeah i think that stuff filters out of having large numbers of engineers running tech companies
<kevin6888> i heard something on npr, when i was interviewing at Disneyland
<u_dp_> we have like some small percent of our micro population compared to there
<kevin6888> it was like the interview, just to ween out the rest, was like something out of jeopardy
<u_dp_> yea think about testing in a 98 percentile of the number of applicants they have
<kevin6888> that's why i wish i had taken food sources more seriously
<kevin6888> if they have the jobs, they probably get the food too
<u_dp_> yea
<kevin6888> which just increases the cost of oil...
<u_dp_> hah
<u_dp_> vicariously
<kevin6888> but then, i'm not really a fan of importing food either, doesn't seem sustainable
<u_dp_> but many things increase the cost of oil
<kevin6888> not without renewable energy
<u_dp_> which is leveraged by war deb
<u_dp_> debt
<u_dp_> (and paid for)
<kevin6888> maybe the goal is to have 1/2 the population working for DOD
<kevin6888> dept
<kevin6888> oh, debt
<kevin6888> i see
<kevin6888> i'm going to check dmv's website, just for the hell of it
<u_dp_> yeah importing is a luxury in some cases
<u_dp_> i wonder if logistics companies know the real cost of their transportation
<u_dp_> i mean i think we all sort of do
<u_dp_> just like our own transportation
<u_dp_> but we don't think of it outside of aggregates
<u_dp_> in individuals the contributions are seemingly miniscule
<buddyjr> we don't think of it until it directly affects us
<kevin6888> it directly affects me, so i think about it
<iheartubuntu> there is a DEB for war?
<kevin6888> iheartubuntu: yeah, the total annihilation rts
<kevin6888> i forget what it's called already
<kevin6888> the package, that is
<iheartubuntu> kev - i used to a have a friend whos sister worked at disneyland... she never had a reg work hour. she had to call every night before to see if she was on the work list for the next day
<kevin6888> iheartubuntu: yeah, i think i heard that
<kevin6888> well, gives me more time to meditate
<kevin6888> speaking of which, i should get my move on
<iheartubuntu> to where?
<kevin6888> to locations within this room
<iheartubuntu> ok :)
<kevin6888> movement
<iheartubuntu> at high speed?
<kevin6888> nah, probably not
<iheartubuntu> natty seems more stable after recent updates
<iheartubuntu> i still cant get my invest panel app working
<iheartubuntu> ahhhh mcdonalds
<iheartubuntu> ahhhhh now i cant breathe
<iheartubuntu> i think the lug helped the turnout of the pasadena ubuntu hour
<iheartubuntu> what, 4 of us were from ubuntu here, 3 from the lug mailing list and 1 guy somehow found us on the net or from the flyers
<u_dp_> haha
<u_dp_> that last guy could have been from the steam tunnels whilest escaping from their wooden faraday cage whose job was outsourced for $1 to workers in china
<iheartubuntu> we could start an ubuntu/foraging/tunneling meetup
<iheartubuntu> that pretty much summed up this chat u_dp_
<kevin6888> i would be interested in this iheartubuntu
<kevin6888> "parkour at caltech"
<iheartubuntu> yesterday included topics such as ravi shankar and yogi mystics
<kevin6888> oh yeah, i realized something aquaman is good for.  flow.  :)
<iheartubuntu> haha
<u_dp_> as in vaginal or digital?
<u_dp_> i don't know the context of this aquaman
<kevin6888> as in oceans and seas
<kevin6888> The Aquaman
<kevin6888> DC
<u_dp_> like the hero?
<u_dp_> :D
<kevin6888> yeah
<u_dp_> well the operative word i was working on was "flow" not aquaman
<u_dp_> as it should be assumed that aquaman is based on the dc character of the same name
<kevin6888> well yesterday i said aquaman was irrelevant
<kevin6888> relative to superman's flight and batman's resourcefulness
<kevin6888> wrt something iheartubuntu said about 'vision'
<u_dp_> i thought mcguyver was resourceful
<kevin6888> Deadpool realized he was in a comic book
<kevin6888> what if we are too :o
<u_dp_> is that even a question
<kevin6888> oh yeah, didn't he have an ipad?
<iheartubuntu> i will be attending a new tv show taping tonite. i have no idea what its about
<u_dp_> seems so rhetorical it must be true
<kevin6888> there is no ?
<kevin6888> iheartubuntu: ok
<iheartubuntu> it better be good
<u_dp_> kevin6888: must be true
<kevin6888> all right, new project, unless i forget in the next 10 min while working on my bot:  get wireless set up without nm-applet
<iheartubuntu> maybe i can give some ubuntu discs to the actors and actresses
<u_dp_> what bot?
<kevin6888> u_dp_: we better start learning what it is we're fighting for then
<kevin6888> u_dp_: some perl bot
<kevin6888> without nm-applet = without gnome
<iheartubuntu> i saw a corel painter at the bookstore the other day. does ubuntu have anything similar? krita maybe?
<kevin6888> painter?  how is that different from gimp?
<iheartubuntu> you can have a clean desktop if you turn off your computer!
<iheartubuntu> apparently corel painter has realistic brushes an such
<iheartubuntu> i have never used it
<kevin6888> ah, realistic brushes, interesting
<iheartubuntu> maybe there are extra brushes for gimp out on the net
<kevin6888> so, say tomorrow ubuntu gets 99% market share
<iheartubuntu> im listening
<kevin6888> would then all the hardware companies fork it?
<iheartubuntu> fork you
<kevin6888> there is no fork
<iheartubuntu> all companies would have to, right?
<kevin6888> i dunno, but they may want to
<kevin6888> hmmm, maybe not
<u_dp_> are you trolling?
<u_dp_> ;)
 * iheartubuntu hates when people give me youtube links that go full size
 * iheartubuntu hates trollers
<iheartubuntu> tro lo lo 'ers are ok tho
<iheartubuntu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNxygsLGHSQ
<kevin6888> i don't ever troll, actually
<u_dp_> sounds convincing
<kevin6888> i think trolling requires intent
<u_dp_> someone just gave me some salesforce app programming book
<kevin6888> you couldn't get flash working in natty iheartubuntu ?
<u_dp_> what do you guys think of the cloud stuff ubuntu is getting into?
<iheartubuntu> "I want this song to greet me when I go to﻿ heaven"
<u_dp_> i just read a little about it last night
<iheartubuntu> i use ubuntuone
<u_dp_> it's kinda like dropbox + mobileme?
<kevin6888> i dunno why, but this dude reminds me of human trafficing
<iheartubuntu> he invented tro'lling :)
<kevin6888> iheartubuntu: i think you found the new "rick rolled" video
<iheartubuntu> i want this song to come on when i receive mail in my inbox
<kevin6888> i gotta' find something like the alarm i have on my phone
<kevin6888> it's all peaceful and junk
<kevin6888> makes me think i'm laying on a beach in Cuba or something :P
<iheartubuntu> the tro lo lo man is almost a form of meditation seidos
<iheartubuntu> if you too sing along you can become one
<iheartubuntu> ho ho hoo!
 * iheartubuntu needs to download tro lo lo man and put the video on loop
<iheartubuntu> la la laaaaa la laa la
<kevin6888> er, that is some object of meditation you got there iheartubuntu
<kevin6888> unfortunately, if you're away from your computer...
<iheartubuntu> you can always walk down the street singing it
<iheartubuntu> im ure you would put a smile on peoples faces
<iheartubuntu> sure
<kevin6888> hey, cool, "always on top" + resized terminal is like an "omni bar" of sorts
<iheartubuntu> then, hand them an ubuntu disc
<kevin6888> i really better not
<kevin6888> people don't want to hear acapella music
<iheartubuntu> ok, we can sing together
<kevin6888> especially from me
<iheartubuntu> we can get an entire community to sing it all at once. it could be the next thing
<kevin6888> well...perhaps not especially
 * iheartubuntu will use tro lo lo singing in next ubuntu ad
<kevin6888> i will forget the lyrics
<iheartubuntu> is using clipgrab to capture the vid and will loop it the rest of today. im curious if my co-workers will get sick of it
<kevin6888> hmmm, i should download a debian iso
<kevin6888> i wonder if i could make a live usb from it
<kevin6888> using startup disc creator
<iheartubuntu> the one in ubuntu?
<kevin6888> that's the only "usb startup disc creator" i know of
<buddyjr> i tried dd, but i've never gotten that to work
<kevin6888> buddyjr: shhh
<akk> dd works with fedora but not with ubuntu.
<buddyjr> it's worked for you personally, akk ?
<akk> yep
<kevin6888> i didn't know you used fedora akk
<kevin6888> you do it with the iso file, right?
<akk> I needed a live usb stick, and fedora let me create one, ubuntu wouldn't.
<kevin6888> i don't understand
<akk> The ubuntu ways all assume you're running a gnome desktop of the same ubuntu version you're trying to burn.
<kevin6888> so all you had was a terminal, and you got the fedora one working
<u_dp_> lunch time peeps
<u_dp_> cya
<akk> yep, just a simple dd and I had a bootable usb stick.
<kevin6888> i did this:  dd if=F12-Live-i686.iso of=/dev/sdb1 bs=8M
<akk> Last time I tried to do that with ubuntu I spent about 4 hours trying 3 different methods and finally gave up.
<kevin6888> whoa, that's weird
<kevin6888> fedora 12?
<akk> can't remember -- it was probably a little under a year ago
<kevin6888> i got that off the fedora website
<kevin6888> rats
<akk> I thought I remembered dd to /dev/sdb, not sdb1
<akk> since it needs a boot block
<kevin6888> hmmm, that would explain why the original was "sdX" or something
<kevin6888> i'll try that
<kevin6888> i'm going to see about installing debian first though
<kevin6888> thanks akk
<kevin6888> for the info
<kevin6888> i'll thank you again if it works :)
<akk> yeah, there was no 1. Here's what I did: http://shallowsky.com/blog/linux/install/fedora-live-usb.html
<kevin6888> yeah, saw that
<kevin6888> i'm going to try it after i look at these dmv exams
<kevin6888> it looks like i don't have enough experience to be a dmv custodian :|
<iheartubuntu> Lake Arrowhead sounds like a nice place to relax this weekend
 * iheartubuntu is curious what The_Letter_M stand for
<kevin6888> the Letter M was a movie
<kevin6888> German foreign flick
<iheartubuntu> kevin what was this genius movie??
<kevin6888> "real genius"
<kevin6888> 80s flick
<kevin6888> one of my favorites, really
<iheartubuntu> i will have to watch it again
<kevin6888> yeah, if you have time
<kevin6888> have you ever gotten wireless working from a terminal iheartubuntu ?
<iheartubuntu> ive never tried
<kevin6888> i am thinking if i can get that working, i should be able to configure my own iso
<iheartubuntu> what would be on the ISO
<kevin6888> i've tried, never succeeded
<kevin6888> i think it may have something to do with my wireless chipset
<kevin6888> the packages i like to have installed on ubuntu
<kevin6888> i'd like to install from alternate iso, then install packages i want, then build the iso
<jtatum> kevin6888: jockey is the restricted hardware tool. it can be run from command line
<iheartubuntu> i just received a phone call.. Salem OH (1234567890)
<iheartubuntu> i didnt answer
<iheartubuntu> that cant be a real phone # :)
<kevin6888> jtatum: i'll look into that
<kevin6888> odd
<akk> The arch wiki has a great page on wireless from the commandline: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_Setup
<akk> I have a python library/script for wireless config, and I found that page very helpful while writing it.
<iheartubuntu> i was shocked houston didnt get a retiring space shuttle
<buddyjr> akk: cool, thanks
<jtatum> i still like jockey's cli, lets you enable and disable wireless and video drivers
<kevin6888> cool, i just avoided a quagmire
<kevin6888> oh wait, i'm swampy, i'm supposed to enjoy quagmires
<kevin6888> demarest = "from the swamp"
<erichammond> iheartubuntu: It's not impossible to fake the caller id ;-)
<buddyjr> kevin6888: no you didn't
 * buddyjr pats "swampy" on the head
<kevin6888> buddyjr: you're lucky we're buddies
<u_dp_> hi
<kevin6888> hi u_dp_
<kevin6888> so i just had a realization, it seems the unity launch bar should be at the bottom of the screen when viewing the screen wide
<u_dp_> hey guys, do you know much about vitualization?
<kevin6888> i've used vbox
<kevin6888> that's about it, so no, not really
<u_dp_> darn
<kevin6888> mental note, don't delete stuff until i have an out of space message :|
<u_dp_> does that include irc logs with mental notes?
<buddyjr> definitely
<u_dp_> so um
<u_dp_> how do you guys keep irc logs?
<kevin6888> buddyjr: :|
<u_dp_> i never got in the habit
<kevin6888> what client do you use?
<u_dp_> is it up to my client mainly?
<kevin6888> oh well there's irclogs.ubuntu.com
<u_dp_> well at this very moment i'm logged in with webchat.freenode.net web client
<u_dp_> but, i mean in the future when i'm on my own server
<kevin6888> client
<akk> xchat has a preference to save logs, or not.
<u_dp_> well technically i'd be on my own server, using an irc client
<u_dp_> anyone use irssi?
<u_dp_> http://www.irssi.org/documentation/manual   search:Logging
<buddyjr> hey u_dp_ what does your nickname mean?
<u_dp_> i'm not really sure
<u_dp_> my initials are dp
<u_dp_> dp was taken
<u_dp_> and i'm on the ubuntu site
<buddyjr> how funny, my bot has a !dp command
<u_dp_> and since i'm logged in here twice i have an underscore after my name
<kevin6888> it's not your bot buddyjr, it's mine
<u_dp_> (i'm also on #ubuntu-locoteams
<u_dp_> )
<u_dp_> is this the perl bot you were referring to?
<kevin6888> i thought maybe you had found me from #buddhism on undernet or something
<u_dp_> no, but i do have that interest
<kevin6888> yep
<u_dp_> and i have lived on undernet for a brief period
<kevin6888> you are interested in the dhammapada?
<u_dp_> not currently, mainly because i read most of it
<u_dp_> but yes :)
<kevin6888> i haven't "lived" on undernet
<u_dp_> lol
<kevin6888> i just started there like a year ago
<iheartubuntu> has anyone heard of meat glue before?
<iheartubuntu> http://d.yimg.com/nl/australia/site/player.swf?vid=24472661&repeat=0&browse
<kevin6888> a friend of mind recommended their philosophy channel
<u_dp_> it sounds disgusting.
<u_dp_> and that link isn't working for me :(
<u_dp_> oh there it goes
<u_dp_> this doesn't look promising
<kevin6888> have you guys heard of mechanically separated meat?
<u_dp_> isn't that called modern meat processing?
<buddyjr> i thinks msm would be a subset of mmp
<kevin6888> dammit, i should minimize that
<u_dp_> i can't finish watching it
<u_dp_> :(
<kevin6888> i didn't bother to wait for it to work
<kevin6888> i'm trying to fix my bot's script, i added variables for his nickname and my nickname
<u_dp_> what's it do?
<kevin6888> syntax error at /home/metta/src/perl/buddy.pl line 130, near "'!'$verse"
<kevin6888> just the usual stuff, factoids on buddhism
<u_dp_> what's the !dp command do?
<kevin6888> responds to some messages
<kevin6888> it pulls a random verse from the dhammapada
<u_dp_> does it stand for any set of two words that are vulgar that i am regularly subjected to?
<kevin6888> i'd show you, but i don't know if that would annoy the folks in this channel
<u_dp_> you can show me via direct chat?
<kevin6888> no, it stands for dhammapada
<u_dp_> sweet
<kevin6888> we would have to be in a channel i think
<kevin6888> i haven't tried direct chat
<u_dp_> alright
<u_dp_> i should get on a real irc client
<u_dp_> then i could chat it up
<kevin6888> whatever works for you
<u_dp_> moment
<projectdp> hello :)
<projectdp> where to kevin?
<kevin6888> we could go to #buddyjr-test
<u_dp_> i'm there
<iheartubuntu> u-dp_ there is xchat. im using empathy chat client, which handles IRC pretty good IMO
<iheartubuntu> even pidgin can do IRC
<u_dp_> i see
<u_dp_> got a few too many chat windows open heh
<u_dp_> aak, i am reminded of your comment about bitlbee + xchat & twitter
<u_dp_> sounds interesting, any insight into its use?
<kevin6888> oh empathy...
 * kevin6888 weeps for empathy
<akk> u_dp_: http://shallowsky.com/blog/tech/bitlbee.html
<u_dp_> tx
<kevin6888> u_dp_: thanks for the testing, gave me some insight :)
<u_dp_> yes but do you have access to insight? :D
<kevin6888> hmmm, perhaps a tiny bit
<projectdp> alright guys i'm switching to this account from now on :)
<kevin5293> akk: looks like that did the trick, i'm in fedora14 now :)
<akk> yay kevin5293
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-04-16
<kevin6888> ah, yes, ubuntu is a registered trademark of canonical
<kevin6888> so i guess it owns the trademark, but not the people nhaines
<kevin6888> now i'm inspired to install debian
<projectdp> hello
<kevin6888> hello
<Algo> Howdy
<kevin6888> Howdy
<Algo> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/synapse-gnome-do-launcher-app-review-ubuntu/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<Algo> Neat
<kevin6888> Algo: yeah, cool stuff
<projectdp> anyone use tmux?
<kevin6888> i don't.  what is it projectdp ?
<kevin6888> ah, a terminal multiplexer, like screen?
<The_Letter_M> Hello all
<The_Letter_M> I HAVE RETURNED!!!... from away
<The_Letter_M> Anyone familiar with Launchy?
<The_Letter_M> nm
<Algo> The_Letter_M: Yes, they have a linux build now?
<The_Letter_M> They've had Launchy for Linux for a while
<The_Letter_M> I believe
<The_Letter_M> I think I used it for a while
<The_Letter_M> maybe I'm thinking of Gnome Dp
<The_Letter_M> Do
<The_Letter_M> Yeah there's a Linux build: http://www.launchy.net/download.php
<Algo> The_Letter_M: I've been a staunch Gnome-DO user for a few years but I got sick of the instability (random crashing) and its use of Mono. Check out http://kaizer.se/wiki/kupfer/
<The_Letter_M> I was gonna ask if there's a feature in Unity that's just as useful
<The_Letter_M> just as useful as Launchy
<crashsystems> I used Gnome-Do for a long time prior to Unity. Unity has replaced it for me.
<The_Letter_M> Dang
<The_Letter_M> I keep getting this error when installing packages not from repos "The package is of bad quality"
<The_Letter_M> Like with Launchy and Wold of Goo
<The_Letter_M> It'll let me opt to install anyways
<The_Letter_M> but I'm not sure if it's such a good idea
<projectdp> hi
 * MarkDude has a terrible baseball swing >>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuheuEz8aMU
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-04-17
<scott-ian> Hi.
<NDROfTheLine> hello there
<NDROfTheLine> i want to know if there's a LUG nearby me. can somebody help?
<NDROfTheLine> are there any active people in this channel
<NDROfTheLine> atm
<NDROfTheLine> ?
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11April24 edited
<scott-ian> Is ubuntuforums.org down?
<scott-ian> Is anyone else having trouble loading http://www.ubuntuforums.org/?
<akk> doesn't load here either
<akk> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<scott-ian> Thank you, it seems to be working now.
 * pleia2 hugs calfornia
<akk> wb, pleia2. Sounds like it was a great vacation!
<pleia2> thanks :) I did!
<pleia2> and did pretty well at staying away from all kinds of work, which is quite a feat
<akk> yay
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-04-09
<pleia2> meeting in a couple minutes :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting?
<eps> eep!
 * pleia2 takes that as a "me"
<akk> o/
<pleia2> alright, well we don't have anything formal on the agenda
<greg-g> o/
<eps> nothing wearing ... a tux? ;-)
<greg-g> I have an update
<pleia2> greg-g: go for it
<greg-g> pretty simple: I will more likely be able to make it to UDS, my work's In Town Week was cancelled
<greg-g> :)
<pleia2> yay!
<greg-g> now all that is left to keep me away is a 4 month old :)
<pleia2> well, you can do half days, or just come to the evening events (babies welcome!)
<pleia2> there actually have been a few babies coming to UDS sessions, but they were very quiet
<pleia2> I guess we can start with UDS stuff since we're on that topic
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/7052367909/
<pleia2> these "I'm a local" pins came in this week :)
<pleia2> the idea is that those of us willing and able to give "local stuff" information to UDS attendees will wear them so then people can ask us about transit, sight-seeing and other local stuff
<pleia2> even if you're not an absolute expert, you'll probably know who to ask or where to look for the answer
<akk> cool!
<pleia2> we've also been putting together a local transit page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Q/PublicTransit
<pleia2> huge thanks to eps for his help on this, he's a public transit encyclopedia :)
<eps> hee hee
<pleia2> we also have this page still coming together: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UDS-Q
<pleia2> for nighttime events or anything else we wish to plan
<pleia2> I'm going to blog about it soon and maybe some people will tell me what they'd most like to see so I can follow-up with people who put stuff on the wiki
<pleia2> anyone else have UDS stuff? it's still a month away, we have time :)
<akk> Registration isn't open yet, is it? I haven't seen any announcements about that.
<pleia2> it is
<pleia2> I think the only announcement was in the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter a few weeks ago
<akk> I haven't done a UDS before so I don't know how it works ... I was hoping something would be announced on our list for those of us new to it.
<pleia2> http://uds.ubuntu.com/register/
<pleia2> ok, I can write an email :)
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to write mail to list with FAQ and registration info for UDS
<akk> Thanks!
<pleia2> #topic 12.04 release events
<pleia2> so, we already talked about this some at our last meeting (when I was taking the meeting on my phone from my soon to be mother-in-law's living room in philadelphia :))
<pleia2> we only really have the standard SF Thirsty Bear event so far: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1615/detail/
<pleia2> eps had talked about a quieter event in SF too, which I'm thinking we may want to do that weekend
<eps> Is parking still free on Sundays? (sigh)
<pleia2> I think so
<eps> Not for long, if local politicians get their way :-(
<pleia2> yeah :\
<akk> Wow, a lot of required irrelevant fields for UDS like arrival/departure info.
<pleia2> I expect most people would take MUNI though, since it stops right there
 * akk tries to remember when she last arrived in California
<pleia2> akk: hah, yeah, well most people aren't locals :)
<akk> Maybe not, but why is all that required? Including things like passport expiry date.
<pleia2> let me grab what I put for my arrival and departure times (there is a limit)
<akk> Many USians don't even have a passport.
<pleia2> passport info wasn't a requried field when I filled it out, that's odd since a lot of US folks are coming
<akk> Maybe * doesn't mean required like it does on most forms. I'll try leaving them all blank.
<pleia2> you can put arrival at 09:00 EDT on Monday, 2010-10-25 and departure 17:00 EDT on Friday, 2010-10-29
<pleia2> err
<pleia2> I am looking at the wrong UDS
<pleia2> https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-q
<pleia2> there, start and end times are there, you can use those :)
<akk> Wow, that one's MUCH easier!
<pleia2> you'll want to do the proper register form though
<pleia2> the register form will get you added automatically on launchpad, but if you join directly on launchpad you won't get properly registered
<akk> Now I'm really confused. Which one is the proper form?
<pleia2> http://uds.ubuntu.com/register/
<akk> Maybe we should do this outside the meeting.
<akk> (But it is probably relevant for most locals.)
<pleia2> I was just giving the uds-q link so you could grab the start and end dates for the form
<pleia2> anyway, someone on the Noisebridge list also randomly suggested having an Ubuntu installfest, someone else suggested talking to us, so I followed up with the mail I Cc:ed to our list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2012-April/001929.html
<pleia2> no reply yet, we'll see where it goes
<pleia2> with all this release and UDS stuff, I don't have time to plan an installfest too, so it would be great if the noisebridge folks could do the heavy lifting there
<pleia2> (or someone else here :))
<eps> akk: visitors from some countries are required to have six months validity on their passports beyond their planned return date
<pleia2> ah, good point, maybe there was some incident where someone got stuck ;)
<pleia2> the only other thing I really have is SF Ubuntu Hour and Debian Dinner this week: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1657/detail/
<pleia2> Wednesday, 6-9
<pleia2> anyone else have anything?
<pleia2> ok, I think we wrap up then
<pleia2> thanks greg-g, akk and eps :)
<eps> Our next meeting is on the 22th [sic] according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<jtatum> Thanks, pleia2
<eps> (Can that be corrected to 22nd?)
<greg-g> thanks pleia2 (sorry, Rowan distracted me)
<greg-g> eps: its a wiki :)
<eps> greg-g: a wiki I'm not allowed to edit.
<greg-g> por que? no LP account? .... oh, heh, immutable
<eps> No one has ever been able to explain it ... my LP ID works everywhere else, just not there.
<pleia2> greg-g: most people can edit it just fine, eps just can't use his lp account to log into the wiki
<pleia2> philipballew_: you good to do post-meeting tasks again this week? :)
 * pleia2 wanders off to grocery store
<philipballew_> yeah pleia2 !!!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-04-10
<philipballew_> Just sent out the announcement for the Ubuntu San Diego hour.
<DWonderly> Morning everyone.
<akk> morning!
<raevol> DWonderly: mownin'
<DWonderly> :)
<DWonderly> Sorry I have not been around much guys... :/
<DWonderly> When Canonical drops... people believe in the Kubuntu Project. :D http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-to-be-sponsored-by-blue-systems
<pleia2> Canonical still hosts the kubuntu site and hosts the whole development infrastructure, doesn't it?
<pleia2> I thought they just stopped paying a kubuntu dev
<philipballew> I think they gave the individual new stuff to work on?
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> and they don't ship kubuntu CDs anymore
<DWonderly> Nope not anymore.
<DWonderly> Blue systems have hired Riddell. They will be providing servers, webserver, swag, and sponsorship monies.
 * philipballew sees a new market for bootleg Kubuntu cd's
<DWonderly> Plus, they will continue the commercial support for companies.
<pleia2> will kubuntu no longer be a recognised derivitive if it's not using the release infrastructure anymore?
<DWonderly> That's up to Canonical...
<DWonderly> They also have to release the use of Kubuntu trademark.
<DWonderly> But, we have over 250 commercial support contracts that Canonical walked away from.
<DWonderly> and it is the #1 used distro in Brazil including the government...
<pleia2> wow
<DWonderly> So, Riddell who was the Kubuntu Dev for canonical is quitting so he can continue to work with Kubuntu.
 * pleia2 nods
<DWonderly> http://www.muktware.com/news/3516/kubuntu-be-sponsored-blue-systems
<DWonderly> That is a good writeup on it.
<DWonderly> I'll finally get some Kubuntu swag :D
<philipballew> its interesting pleia2 how "fella" is a word that is said without a thought to its meaning.
<pleia2> philipballew: maybe for some people
<pleia2> it's pretty obvious and odd to me when people address a mixed gender room with gendered words ;)
<DWonderly> I notice the same.
<DWonderly> and I refuse to use what my wife tried to teach me with y'all
<DWonderly> GAHHH!
<DWonderly> I forgot how flipping annoying creating a build environment was.
<pleia2> chroot++
<akk> I hear "guy" and "dude" used as mixed-gender, but I'm not sure I've ever heard "fella" that way.
<akk> I'd assume fella=male if I heard it.
<pleia2> same
<DWonderly> Yeah, new hard drive and install.
<DWonderly> therefor it takes a while for the first setup... I wonder how much space is required...
<philipballew> Yeah, I agree. I wonder if they are used without a thought to the gender they are implying or if they just think its not a mixed gender room.
<DWonderly> hmmz, I think it's time to put the old HD back in and try and sell my smaller SDD.
<pleia2> I wrote a script that installs everything on a debian system I need and builds the initital sid chroot
<pleia2> life is better now :)
<DWonderly> :D
<philipballew> nice!
<pleia2> except for the part where I hardly do any debian dev anymore
<DWonderly> Once I get my new home server or we got our build server from blue systems this will be simplier.
<pleia2> at some point in my career I needed to choose sysadmin or debian developer, I took the sysadmin path
<pleia2> I still make packages for work, but am only co-maintainer on one package in debian itself these days
<philipballew> what package?
<DWonderly> I only play with one package a release at this moment... that will change but, right now it's just my docs package.
<pleia2> php-xml-rpc
<philipballew> Would anyone here like to lead a open week session?
<philipballew> Im getting people together this week
<philipballew_> one less person in the president race
<philipballew_> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-503544_162-57411949-503544/rick-santorum-ends-bid-for-gop-nomination/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-04-11
<BotenAnna> http://i.imgur.com/4xThP.png
<zoclo> hi guys
<zoclo> i need some help
<zoclo> i try to install programs or aplications in ubuntu 11.10 and i have an error message every time i do it
<pleia2> what's the error message?
<zoclo> installArchives() failed: dpkg: error: reading package info file '/var/lib/dpkg/available': Input/output error
<pleia2> sounds like /var/lib/dpkg/available became corrupted somehow, I'd move it to /var/lib/dpkg/available.bak and run it again
<pleia2> (or there is something wrong with your filesystem, but let's not assume the worst just yet :))
<zoclo> what could be the solution?
<pleia2> I just gave you one
<pleia2> did it not work?
<zoclo> move to another folder/
<pleia2> /var/lib/dpkg/available is a file, you just rename it
<zoclo> i don't know how to do it
<pleia2> run this in a terminal: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/available /var/lib/dpkg/available.bak
<akk> I/O error sometimes means a hardware error on the disk. It might be worth running dmesg | tail
<akk> to see if there are any more details along those lines.
<zoclo> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  deepin-software-center : Depends: aria2 but it is not going to be installed  libvlc5 : Depends: libvlccore4 (>= 1.1.0) but it is not going to be installed  vlc : Depends: libvlccore4 (>= 1.1.0) but it is not going to be installed  vlc-nox : Depends: libvlccore4 (>= 1.1.0) but it is not going to be installed  vlc-plugin-not
<zoclo> i got that now
<pleia2> so do what it suggests: sudo apt-get -f install
<pleia2> if those packages are available apt will try to resolve the problem
<pleia2> if not, you have a bit of a mess on your hands and you'll want to back up and see what you were trying to do when the machine got into this state (installing .debs manually? using PPAs?)
<zoclo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<pleia2> nothing above that?
<pleia2> I don't know what "deepin-software-center" is, but it's not a supported package in the archive so it looks like it's causing problems
<zoclo> dpkg: error: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<pleia2> I'd remove it
<pleia2> to regenerate available, do: sudo apt-get update
<zoclo> done
<pleia2> now probably want to: sudo apt-get remove deepin-software-center
<zoclo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libvlc5 : Depends: libvlccore4 (>= 1.1.0) but it is not going to be installed  vlc : Depends: libvlccore4 (>= 1.1.0) but it is not going to be installed  vlc-nox : Depends: libvlccore4 (>= 1.1.0) but it is not going to be installed  vlc-plugin-notify : Depends: libvlccore4 (>= 1.1.0) but it is not going to be installed  vlc-plugin-pulse : Depends: libvlccore4 (>= 1.1.0) but it is no
<pleia2> just keep removing things until you get sorted, I need to get back to work so hopefully others can help
<pleia2> libvlc5 seems to be your problem now
<zoclo> so how i can reinstall that?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-04-12
 * pleia2 settles in at ubuntu hour
<pleia2> debian stickers came in on time for debian dinner later :D
<pleia2> although, I am feeling a bit of an "if anyone comes" moment right now ;)
<pleia2> paulproteus: coming out to the debian dinner tonight at 7? I have stickers!
<pleia2> forgot squeeze and wheezy though, will have to run upstairs and get them at some point
<pleia2> yay, michelle is here
<paulproteus> pleia2: Oh *man* I can't make it tonight, but I will aim to in the future.
<paulproteus> How long do you folks stay?
<pleia2> 8:30 or 9
<paulproteus> i.e., if I want to come for 30 min, can I come by at 9? (:
<paulproteus> Interesting. Good to know.
<pleia2> the restaurant closes at 9, so we are gone by then
<paulproteus> Hah, okay (-:
 * greg-g should get out to more of those, as well.
<paulproteus> Oh, hi there (:
<greg-g> ;)
<philipballew_> pleia2, I like the Debian stickers you had. I might have to buy some from the link you tweeted about!
<pleia2> :)
<philipballew_> All ubuntu users are Debian users weather they know it or not.
<Swagbodian> hello
<Swagbodian> any users present?
<gua> Swagbodian: hello
<Swagbodian> hi
<Swagbodian> seems pretty dead O.o
<philipballew> Swagbodian, whats up!
<pleia2> philipballew: post meeting tasks? :)
<pleia2> (no rush, just a reminder)
 * philipballew loves the notice
<philipballew> It is on my to do list. I have to type 5 papers for my christian tradition class this weekend so I am outlining them tonight and was gonna do post meeting this thursday
<pleia2> so much to do, good luck :)
<philipballew> Thank you. When you have a lot of stuff to do, the best thing to do, is well... Just do it. Dont wait around because it wont do itself
<philipballew> well thats my plan at least
<pleia2> I also highly recommend taking naps
<philipballew> I do that as well. a 30 minute power nap has never hurt anyone
<pleia2> indeed!
 * pleia2 sleep &
<Swagbodian> hello filipballew
<Swagbodian> im a new user
<Swagbodian> any tips for meh?
<Swagbodian> :(
<philipballew> Swagbodian, sure! what areas would you like tips in?
<philipballew> sorry, had to step away and make some soup
<philipballew> this is irc, were not just always sitting here waiting to talk to someone
<Swagbodian> haha i know
<Swagbodian> ehh
<Swagbodian> idk basics?
<Swagbodian> like backtrack only works on linux not windowsz?
<philipballew> backtrack is a linux distro
<Swagbodian> distro?
<philipballew> it doesnt work on linux as it is linux in many ways
<philipballew> the same way ubuntu or debian or fedora is linux
<Swagbodian> what does distro mean
<Swagbodian> sorry im only 13
<philipballew> distro is a operating system that uses linux as the heart of the system
<philipballew> 13 is good.
<Swagbodian> oh
<philipballew> were always welcoming youth in to ubuntu
<Swagbodian> so its a seperate type of linux iso?
<Swagbodian> backtrack*
<philipballew> backtrack is based off ubuntu?
<philipballew> you wanna be a hacker I see?
<Swagbodian> no
<Swagbodian> i wanna be a anti hacker
<Swagbodian> just gotta learn the basics. hopefully my future job as a cyberspace security
<Swagbodian> i read that china is going to win the war
<philipballew> war with who?
<Swagbodian> against usa
<Swagbodian> they say there is a lot of cyber warefare
<philipballew> we go to war with china, we stop buying hot wheels. Now who's out of a job...
<philipballew> but are you now running ubuntu?
<Swagbodian> i just downloaded it.
<Swagbodian> so after do i download back track?
<philipballew> no, backtrack is a different distro
<philipballew> there two different operating systems
<Swagbodian> oh okay i see.
<Swagbodian> thanx for the clarification
<Swagbodian> hopefully i can get a job by 18
<philipballew> Im a hacker
<Swagbodian> oh rlly?
<Swagbodian> im scared
<gua> "distro" as in "distribution" generally means "linux-kernel-based OS". both distros and OSes are just a kernel plus a collection of tools.
<Swagbodian> what is "kernel"
<philipballew> you should be scared
<gua> backtrack has a lot of penetration testing tools
<Swagbodian> O.O
<philipballew> its ubuntu based
<Swagbodian> hold on
<Swagbodian> lemme google what kernel means
<gua> Swagbodian: the kernel is software that handles your devices directly. cpu, memory/ram, mouse, etc. a kernel is like a bunch of drivers stuck together.
 * philipballew holds
<gua> Swagbodian: googling is good too
<philipballew> !kernel
<Eureka> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<philipballew> !backtrack
<Eureka> Factoid backtrack not found
<philipballew> well I tried...
<Swagbodian> god this irc chat is all tons of priceless information
<philipballew> actually it costs
<gua> enough to lie for, enough to start fires for
<philipballew> 20 bucks an hour, you have to mail me the money
<gua> i'd actually like to understand cars as well as i understand computers
<Swagbodian> haha
<philipballew> Cars are fun to play with
<Swagbodian> i work on cars with me popz
<gua> just got a coolant leak and i'm at a loss how to fix it
<gua> ;/
<Swagbodian> google is your best friend dude
<gua> so many hundreds to mechanics
<gua> Swagbodian: well, i don't want to break anything
<Swagbodian> if you can follow instructions
<gua> computers you can reinstall. cars you have to be more careful
<Swagbodian> nothing will be broken
<Swagbodian> im pretty sure there are pretty clear pictures
<Swagbodian> online that shows u how to do it
<Swagbodian> or diagnose w.e
<philipballew> Swagbodian, so you live in California I assume?
<Swagbodian> yuppppppppppppppp
<Swagbodian> lol no
<Swagbodian> i have a car already
<gua> yeah maybe. latest directions i heard were you hose down the car
<Swagbodian> just drive illegally
<Swagbodian> philip. what is a good website for noobie hackers such as myself
<philipballew> Im a cop
<Swagbodian> O.O
<Swagbodian> lol
<Swagbodian> your  scary dude
<gua> you hose it down, then you wait for it to leak, then you look where white marks have been left
<gua> Swagbodian: backtrack forums
<philipballew>  the term hacker is misused these days
<Swagbodian> hacker sounds scary
<Swagbodian> reminds me of ANONYMOUSE
<philipballew> Thats a problem
<gua> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<philipballew> do you like reading Swagbodian ?
<gua> Swagbodian: read that
<Swagbodian> im a visual kid but i like to read interesting books
<Swagbodian> okay ill read it
<philipballew> I read a book once
<Swagbodian> LOL you only read one book?
<Swagbodian> how old r u?
<philipballew> 20
<philipballew> and I actually read a lot
<gua> books are like webpages
<Swagbodian> oh yeah
<Swagbodian> like runescape
<Swagbodian> xD
<Swagbodian> wat sckool do u attend'?
<philipballew> what makes you think I go to school?
<gua> What school do you attend?*
<Swagbodian> lik
<Swagbodian> lol
<Swagbodian> your 20
<Swagbodian> arent people suppose to go to college?
<philipballew> I go to school in San Diego
<gua> when you go to the school, the school goes back to you
<Swagbodian> gua how does that make sense?
<Swagbodian> oh san diego state?
<philipballew> Swagbodian, dont question gua
<Swagbodian> my friends older brother goes there
<Swagbodian> not a question
<Swagbodian> confusion
<Swagbodian> O.O
<philipballew> gua, is really smart
<Swagbodian> i know that's why i dont understand O.O
<gua> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<philipballew> so what part of ca do you live in?
<gua> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Swagbodian> i live in norcal
<philipballew> nice! I grew up in Auburn
<Swagbodian> oh i been there for church gathering its woody
<philipballew> what church did you go to?
<philipballew> its not that woody, but areas around it are
<Swagbodian> united methodist
<philipballew>  nice!
<Swagbodian> man pretty interesting stuff im reading
 * philipballew is off to bed
<bkerensa> pleia2: Are you going to possibly make a openphoto account for Ubuntu CA?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: once openphoto hooks in to all the tagging, grouping and other features we use to communicate with other teams on flickr, sure!
<bkerensa> pleia2: I will ping you when it does... I have to go over our top feature requests with our lead dev tonight and turn them into wishlist items to work on
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I want shotwell support myself :P
<pleia2> ubuntu pennsylvania still uses a gallery install, didn't go that route with california because 1) gallery2 mostly sucks :( 2) flickr has all the social tools and works with loco.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> (we also considered picasa(|web))
<bkerensa> pleia2: Well I think in the near future we will support auto-importing from Flickr/Picasa
<pleia2> yeah, right now you have to do something crazy like dump from flickr to dropbox and import from there or something
<pleia2> I went to a talk about it a couple months ago
<bkerensa> pleia2: I am making a juju charm to deploy Openphoto in the cloud and also going to re-write a lot of our docs and perhaps improve the auto install scripts
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I leave the api monkeying for other people ;p
<pleia2> juju isn't really my thing, I need rapid, reliable maintenance, not deployment ;)
 * pleia2 doesn't do cloud-things yet
<philipballew_> juju charms are interesting in some ways
<bkerensa> juju charms are interesting when Canonical sends me $100 gift cards ;p
<pleia2> lol
<philipballew_> what language bkerensa do you write them in?
<bkerensa> nah juju is fun... Kees Cook made a really cool sbuild charm which we used for Debian multi-arch stuffs
<bkerensa> philipballew: any language you want
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> juju charms can be written in almost any language... py, C#, ruby, php
<bkerensa> bash script?
<philipballew_> maybe bash, thats interesting
<philipballew_> Id need to understand how juju charms work more before I understand how id write a charm
<bkerensa> philipballew: they deploy cloud instances of your favorite apps and allow you to stack
<bkerensa> so you can for instance use the apache, mysql and php charms as dependencies to deploy a "phpmyadmin charm"
<bkerensa> like the openphoto charm I am going to write will use LAMP which saves me a lot of writing and then I just write hooks to install openphoto, config it in apache and start/stop/upgrade/expose
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew_> I have looked into the cloud a few times, but whats the real difference between that and a vps?
<philipballew_> because cant i just use a vps and lamp to run and webstuff anyway?
<bkerensa> philipballew: VPS and Cloud's are the same thing physically in that they are isolated instances running on hardware
<bkerensa> but a VPS is intended to host all or a good portion of the load
<bkerensa> while Cloud is intended for bigger load balancing
<bkerensa> Like a One VPS to run a site or two or three is normal but not 200 because of cost
<philipballew_> so why would I want to use a cloud vs a vps?
<bkerensa> philipballew: cost
<bkerensa> VPSes are more expensive
<pleia2> rapid deployment
<bkerensa> for large deployments
<bkerensa> and rapid ^
<pleia2> more flexible scalability
<bkerensa> pleia2 explains it much better then me :P
<philipballew_> but if im just running say one website, I would want a vps, but if i have many things, a cloud is better?
<bkerensa> VPS caters to people who dont quite need a Dedicated
<pleia2> and most "cloud" offerings have swappable storage options, where VPSes really attempt to be "pretend like this is a colo box"
<bkerensa> ^
<pleia2> if you're just running a website you might just want a $5/mo account with dreamhost ;)
<bkerensa> ugh
<bkerensa> dreamhost hosts Ubuntu Oregon but imho I would likely not use them for a person site
<bkerensa> personal*
<pleia2> probably a bad example, but you don't need a whole linux box if you just need a single service
<bkerensa> $19.95 for a Linode
<philipballew_> I used to run it myself but then the place a was storing the desktop at found out I pluged it in and opened ports...
<bkerensa> Use their stack scripts and you can have a Wordpress deployment in one click
<philipballew_> my friend found a 5 dollar a month vps somewhere
<philipballew_> okay, but not for anything major
<bkerensa> philipballew: FDC Servers? :P
<bkerensa> They charge about that with unlimited bandwidth (they oversell their pipes)
<philipballew_> I need to look into that with the cloud
<philipballew_> for a linux user/technology user, I am always behind with technology
<philipballew_> My desktop is still a pentium 4
<philipballew_> bkerensa, If i want to write charms, I need to have a cloud service paid for though. I am way to cheep for that.
<bkerensa> philipballew: you can run juju in lxc
<bkerensa> so you can run it off your desktop or laptop
<bkerensa> for testing etc
<philipballew_> yeah, but i need to have instances to test it with?
<pleia2> http://askubuntu.com/questions/65359/how-do-i-configure-juju-for-local-usage still applicable?
<pleia2> there are a few guides floating around
<philipballew_> maybe a use for my old desktop running ubuntu server 10.04
<pleia2> philipballew_: lxc is kind of a type of virtualization, you create a fake series of instances that believe they are all separate, and hook them together with juju
<philipballew_> I need to upgrade that to 12.04
<pleia2> yeah, 12.04 is a must for any of this stuff
<philipballew_> hum. Something to add to my "summer projects"
<bkerensa> philipballew: believe it or not I never even tested my charm :P
 * pleia2 lunchtime
<bkerensa> ding
<bkerensa> Well I did a single time but mostly I just had the charmers team review and test it since they were the ones who wanted me to write it :P
 * philipballew_ has sucky programing skills
<philipballew_> well, thats only because I never take the time to debug
<philipballew_> what ones have you wrote bkerensa ?
<bkerensa> philipballew: I wrote Subway using very simple bash scripting http://jujucharms.com/charms/oneiric/subway
<bkerensa> philipballew: although I hope to write my next (Openphoto charm) in Python or at least bits and pieces Python and the rest in Bash
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> you can also mix languages
<philipballew_> bkerensa, I really enjoy their five dollar footlongs
<bkerensa> philipballew: I know right
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> philipballew: if you write a charm you get a juju t-shirt and Ubuntu travel mug
<bkerensa> and in some cases I think they might hold more juju charm contests http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2012/04/juju-charm-contest-winners/
<philipballew_> there having a charm school this december about a half mile from my dorm here in San Diego
<philipballew_> Im gonna go
 * philipballew_ needs to figure out a way to sneak into it or something
<philipballew_> there will be one at the uds I assume.
<bkerensa> philipballew: I hope so.... so far there is really nothing on the UDS schedule
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and its just weeks away
<philipballew_> yeah, I have SO much school to do before then, I finish school friday and uds starts monday
<gua> a charm school sounds pretty neat. is there a list of planned charm schools?
<philipballew_> somehow I need to figure out how to get there and drop off a car load of stuff in the meantime
<philipballew_> gua, yeah!!!!
<gua> i was just googling and only found the main wikipage for charmschools, listed some web seminars, but i didn't see upcoming ones
<philipballew_> I think there is one in the bay area in june
<philipballew_> and also maybe uds will have one
<gua> ah that sounds good
<philipballew_> Id look for you, but in about 2 minutes I have to go to class
 * philipballew_ off to chem lab
<bkerensa> gua: https://juju.ubuntu.com/Events
<gua> ah thanks!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-04-13
<iheartubuntu> greetings from the pasadena ubuntu hour! checking in with 7 people here tonite!
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> thunderstorm :D
<pleia2> I think this is the first time I've seen one here
<philipballew_> yeah, I am getting tweets all over the place pleia2 saying thunder
<pleia2> it's awesome!
<philipballew_> this stupid 75 everyday weather is really annoying. I need to visit the north soon
<pleia2> it's been rainy this year
<philipballew_> thats what I hear. Rain is fun
<philipballew_> snow is better though
<philipballew_> untill it freezes
<akk> It's been totally dry here this year, until this month.
 * DonkeyHotei is in SF now and considers this the loudest storm in a long time
<akk> The thunder hasn't made it down here yet ... I hope it does.
<pleia2> it's not the building-shaking, tree destroying storms we had in philly springs, but it is pretty loud :)
<pleia2> surprisingly not all that windy
<Swagbodian> i am back filip
<Swagbodian> !
<Swagbodian> HOLAsz
<philipballew_> Swagbodian, are you refering to me?
<gua> yes, filip , clearly
<gua> !
<Swagbodian> haha
<Swagbodian> hey gua
<Swagbodian> howd ur day go
<philipballew_> I assume. Please do not do that. Its spelled Philip, but if you need my attention you should use philipballew
<gua> pretty good. actually made some progress
<Swagbodian> i was reading what u sent to me last night
<Swagbodian> progress in what?
<Swagbodian> sorry philip
<Swagbodian> didnt mean to make u mad
<gua> going through browser tabs from a research session on nilfs2, dmcrypt and ssd optimization
<gua> still have a big amount but the pile is a bit smaller
<Swagbodian> do you have noobie terms >.<?
<gua> nilfs2 is a very neat filesystem, dmcrypt is how volume encryption is usually done on linux, ssds are solid state disks, like using a big usb thumbdrive as a hard disk
<Swagbodian> man i learn so much from you gua
<gua> here's something
<Swagbodian> i was thinkin i should get started on python
<gua> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<gua> that's an idea
<gua> that guide, and reading the manpage for bash are good things
<gua> for python do http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/
<gua> you also have to learn emacs and vim
<Swagbodian> emacs vim?
<philipballew_> !vim
<Eureka> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<philipballew_> !emacs
<gua> they are Text Editors. swords to fight the dragons of code.
<Swagbodian> oh i see
<Swagbodian> man i think tonight i cant absorb as much information as last night gua and philip
<Swagbodian> got to write this paper >_>
<Swagbodian> i really hate english class
<Swagbodian> is it beneficial to programming?
<gua> Swagbodian: just keep track of links and google terms later when you have time
<gua> good communication is very important. all important programming is a big group effort.
<Swagbodian> okay everyday i will save our conversations so i can refer back to em
<gua> well just notes are better. important terms. not everything is all that profound :P
<Swagbodian> where do u work at gua?
<gua> i freelance atm, been meaning to go back to school
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> I have to ask
<bkerensa> pleia2: was that really everclear you all drank?
<DonkeyHotei> kegger?
<pleia2> bkerensa: yes, akgraner brought it
<bkerensa> akgraner: that stuff is wicked
<DonkeyHotei> where was this?
<bkerensa> they sell it here in Oregon but you have to request it and they get it from a backroom
<bkerensa> DonkeyHotei: at one of the UDS events
<bkerensa> DonkeyHotei: One shot of that stuff will put me down :( its like gasoline
<DonkeyHotei> i thought UDS wasn't until next month
<bkerensa> DonkeyHotei: A previous one
<DonkeyHotei> oh
<akgraner> I contribute where and when I can ;-)
<kdub> dear pulseaudio, stop crashing :)
<philipballew_> pulseaudio is a interesting beast.
<kdub> more like a crashing beast :P
<philipballew_> Its impossible to get work done on a computer without music in most circumstances.
<philipballew_> and you usually need pulse for that...
<akk> Whoa -- lightning from that storm last night striking the Golden Gate bridge: http://kqedscience.tumblr.com/post/21030784796/san-franfrazzled-once-in-a-lifetime-picture-of
<pleia2> cool :)
<DonkeyHotei> akk: uhhh, that's the bay bridge, not the GG
<akk> Oh, oops. It actually isn't a great pic of the bridge, so I was having a hard time telling
<akk> and the page didn't have any info.
<akk> I assumed from "iconic" that it was supposed to be the GG -- since when is the bay bridge iconic? :)
<DonkeyHotei> it says "BAY BRIDGE" atop the pic, and it's too long to be the GG, and you can see the cross-hatch pattern in the towers that the GG lacks
<DonkeyHotei> btw, until very recently, the bay bridge was THE longest bridge in the world
<akk> Agreed, it's historic, it's a fine bridge, but I still wouldn't call it iconic.
<akk> Not a lot of tourists get excited about seeing the bay bridge.
<DonkeyHotei> a LOT of people died building it. in contrast, the GG construction set records for safety
<seidos> \o the bay bridge would probably be more iconic if Oakland was considered more interesting to visit
<akk> True. Poor Oakland.
<akk> Neither Oakland nor San Jose get any respect.
<greg-g> awww, sad
<seidos> i'm sure Oakland is great, it's hard to compete with SF culture
<seidos> and all that greenery north of it
<akk> Also west and south
<bkerensa> I got offered a fantastic Open Source job today by the CEO of a tech company :D
<bkerensa> and invited to lunch :D
<akk> woo!
<DonkeyHotei> meh, marin is even less interesting to visit
<DonkeyHotei> the only thing good about it is the outdoors
<seidos> lol that's funny, i think my favorite part of SF was GG park
<seidos> well, and the people, but with the right people anywhere is good times
<DonkeyHotei> GG park isn't exactly "the outdoors"
<DonkeyHotei> it's all man-made
<seidos> is that why i didn't see Pocahontas while i was there?
<seidos> lol
<DonkeyHotei> wrong coast
<seidos> i saw Pocahontas on the west coast
<seidos> she is everywhere \o/
<seidos> lol
<bkerensa> pleia2: Pretty cool blog post... My fiancée's CEO is jewish and orthodox at that so the relationship he has with female employees is very interesting to observe
<pleia2> bkerensa: fortunately my fiance is reform :)
<pleia2> we avoid pork, but in general don't keep kosher
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah :) I thought it was interesting my fiancée brought her CEO a holiday card and he wouldnt even take it from her he just kind of looked at it.... He doesnt touch or shake hands with women who are not his family :P
<bkerensa> There is some good Kosher foods :) I like Kosher dogs better then the non-kosher alternative and latkes are pretty tasty
<bkerensa> and I love me some Hummus
<pleia2> I live in Philly for a while so I know all about kosher foods, there are indeed some great ones :)
<pleia2> s/live/lived
<bkerensa> I think the only thing I have disliked is Matzah
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> gefilte fish is horrible
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> pleia2: Does Ubuntu CA have anything special planned for UDS other then the walkabouts?
<bkerensa> I'm not exactly sure how proposing outside events goes.... Because I could likely summon funds and take a good handful of people for a MozCoffee
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UDS-Q has our event ideas
<pleia2> the only one that is confirmed is SF tourism, but that's the same night as czajkowski's photo event that you're attending
<bkerensa> Yeah :D I wanna go take photos... I have been to all the places on the tourism walk
<bkerensa> although I might make way to the cable car turnaround for a slice of blondies pizza if it still exists
<pleia2> oh Debian dinner in Oakland is that night too, but waiting on them to announce it
<bkerensa> OH
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> If the Portland Debian folks go for the Debian dinner I might have to tag along
<pleia2> anyway, that's on the page I linked too :)
 * pleia2 back2work
<bkerensa> cool stuffs
<seidos> The new cover of Time is auspicious..."The World's Most Exclusive Club: The secret society of Presidents"
<greg-g> oh Time :/
<akk> jtatum: Around? I'm researching mifi. (Or anyone else who's used mifi units, of course.)
<jtatum> hi akk :) it's been a while since i've tried a vzw mobile hotspot. my current is from clear.
<jtatum> also have at&t lte on my tablet
<jtatum> way too much mobile internet at the moment
<akk> ah, okay. We're evaluating the t-mobile deals (and a few others).
<akk> (would prefer verizon but can't justify paying that much more)
<akk> Wondering if the difference between various 4g standards and frequency bands should be a factor in choice of unit.
<jtatum> ahh.. probably? usually whatever the carrier has is the right part I guess. lte and wimax are both really slick. lte maybe has an edge because it's got better range.
<jtatum> very low latencies and fast
<akk> T-mobile has two units, an older, lighter, better range, cheaper one and a newer, faster, less range, heavier one.
<pleia2> not only does lte have better coverage, they're expanding their coverage faster than wimax
<akk> More freq bands on the newer one, apparently, and the salesman handwaved about it being a different 4g standard but couldn't go into detail.
<akk> I suspect it's not as radical a change as wimax vs. lte, but I'm not sure.
 * akk is pretty confused about 4g in general
<pleia2> it is confusing
 * pleia2 still just has 3g :)
<jtatum> yeah there's a million different lte bands
<philipballew_> its weird as g doesn't even imply speed
<philipballew_> neither does 4
<jtatum> seriously something like 45 different bands
<philipballew_> yet they market is as such
<pleia2> I have a usb dongle from Sprint that does 4G, on Mac and Windows :( only does 3G in Ubuntu
<akk> pleia2: For phones, all my googling says 3g is actually better because 4g sucks so much battery.
<akk> (unless you really do mega downloads, I guess)
<pleia2> oh yeah, 4G eats battery like crazy
<akk> Wow, the usb dongle works in Linux? I'd heard most of them didn't, so I wasn't even considering that option.
<jtatum> i love low latency. don't really care about the speed boost. it's nice for web and ssh
<akk> Latency is important. But that's not something reviews or sales pages ever mention.
<pleia2> akk: the only ones I know work are a couple models from Sprint, and you need to use kppp to get online with them (it's all rather goofy)
<akk> We'll probably stick with mifi, because they'll work with multiple devices, and tablets that don't have usb.
<akk> (and no ppp hassles)
<pleia2> the problem with watching Star Wars these days is that I set my phone to make R2D2 noises for txt messages
<pleia2> now I'm all "wait, phone or tv"
<pleia2> (I didn't used to have a fancy phone I could set custom sounds on ;))
<akk> Apparently the 4g difference is that the new unit is "HSPA+", whatever that means.
<akk> pleia2: haha
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-04-14
<jyo> Tegra 3 not having LTE support basically leaves them out of the high end in the US. :/
<philipballew> running chrome means apt-get update takes ages...
<philipballew> totally unnecessary slowness of speed
<iheartubuntu> fyi.... travel guru Rick Steves is doing a live stream on Facebook right now for almost all of the day. Travel tips about France, Ireland, Italy and how to pack light. Check it out... https://www.facebook.com/ricksteves/app_142371818162
<iheartubuntu> if you dont have facebook you can still watch it here: http://www.livestream.com/promotionarts
<Swagbodian> hey gua
<Swagbodian> hey phillip
<Swagbodian> or hello anyone >.<
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-04-15
<pleia2> if anyone is around today, we need some article summary writers over in #ubuntu-news :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-04-08
<pleia2> team meeting in a couple minutes :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Apr  8 02:00:10 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> ok, anyone here for the meeting? :)
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13April07
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13April07 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> ^^ Agenda
<grantbow> o/
<pleia2> tough crowd
<pleia2> well I suppose we can start :)
<pleia2> #topic Release Parties
<pballew> No party currently in San Diego
<pleia2> welcome pballew
<pleia2> so the release is coming up on April 25th
<pleia2> unfortunately I'll be out of town for the release (and a couple weeks after) so I won't be around to plan anything in SF
<grantbow> I'll beat some bushes, lol
<pleia2> so if anyone wants to do a Thirsty Bear or Panera Bread release event here, please :)
<geofft> Hmmm
<pleia2> or, you know, anything else
<pballew> That is my finals week so I am not gonna have any time to do anything really.
<pleia2> I'll mention this at our SF Ubuntu Hour on Wednesday too
<grantbow> maybe we can get the EFF to host something :-)
<pballew> If it is after the 5th of may I should be in the northern ca area
<grantbow> or another tech nonprofit
<pballew> or pleia2 's apartment while she is gone is we dont tell her?
<pleia2> :P
<pleia2> so, anyone else have anything about release parties?
<pleia2> #topic any other business
<pleia2> anyone else have anything?
<pleia2> I mentioned SF Ubuntu hour coming up on Wednesday: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2331-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> doing a Debian Dinner and Henry's Hunan after
<grantbow> expect some guests from next door on Wed, it was announced on the internal email list
<pleia2> hooray!
<pleia2> ok, well unless anyone has anything else I guess we can wrap this up
<pleia2> going once :)
<pleia2> Twice!
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Apr  8 02:19:36 2013 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2013/ubuntu-us-ca.2013-04-08-02.00.moin.txt
<grantbow> Thanks for chairing pleia2
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: April 21st, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<The_Letter_M> Hello All
<philipballew> The_Letter_M, hey!
<philipballew> whats up?
<ryaxnb15> oh hi jercos
<jercos> 'lo ryaxnb15
<jercos> what's new?
<bkerensa> is it sunny in california?
<bkerensa> there should be a site.... isitsunnyincalifornia.com
<pleia2> it's sunny in SF
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> rain rain rain here for days
<pleia2> it was gloomy all weekend, rained last night
<raevol> it's not sunny in SD
<bkerensa> and I have to go teach xubuntu class Wednesday.... I take public transit but its a long walk from the closest stop so hopefully no rain
<bkerensa> ;X
<bkerensa> well time to go update my slides so they make better sense and I don't failwhale again :)
<The_Letter_M> Hello Hello Hello
<pleia2> hoping to publish soon, but the wiki isn't cooperating
<pleia2> (of course as soon as I say that, it loads :))
<The_Letter_M> So pleia2
<The_Letter_M> Are there any plans for a launch party for Raring?
<pleia2> heh, if I knew what channel I was in
<The_Letter_M> Preferably in the F region
<pleia2> The_Letter_M: no one has planned anything, no :(
<The_Letter_M> SF
<pleia2> (and I'll be out of town)
<The_Letter_M> oh
<pleia2> grantbow said he was going to ask around to see if anyone wants to do anything
<pleia2> and I'll ask folks at the Ubuntu Hour on Wednesday
<The_Letter_M> cool
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-04-09
<philipballew> greetings ubuntu
<MarkDude> pleia2: have you been to sudoroom.org?
 * MarkDude wants to check it out
<pleia2> nope, only hackerspace I've been to out here is noisebridge
<bkerensa> Portland is serious about its hacking http://hackspots.net/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Error reading title]
<bkerensa> :d
<MarkDude> [error making emoticon] :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-04-10
<MarkDude> ESC http://www.ubmdesign.com/sanjose/
<darthrobot`> Title: [DESIGN West]
<grantbow> do they run ubuntu? :-)
<MarkDude> They have Blossom there
<MarkDude> Mayim Balik
<MarkDude> Just for that they are cool
 * MarkDude saw Woz speak at ESC with Dubs
<MarkDude> hey grantbow you would be busy in Berkeley?
 * MarkDude wants to do Pi fun
<grantbow> does it run Ubuntu?
<pleia2> I run raspbian on mine, which I think is as close as you can get right now
 * pleia2 pats R2Pi2 
<MarkDude> Wow grantbow, you DO know that BAMF is telling people to use Raspbian, since it works, and is AWESOME
 * MarkDude did try running Risc OS, just for humor and geek value
<MarkDude> grantbow: does OLPC run Ubuntu ? :P
<MarkDude> What is good for the FOSS ecosystem, is good for ALL :) So sayeth Tux the Great
 * grantbow was just looking at the channel topic
<MarkDude> <sigh> It's not like I'm pulling a Larry, and insulting any OS. People are interested in Pi, and can't run Ubuntu on it. It's cool - that's not a bad thing.
<MarkDude> And if you dont want to attend- thats fine. No harm no foul.
<MarkDude> eof
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Ubuntu does not run on Pi or OLPC because both are old hardware and cannot be supported.
<bkerensa> MarkDude: plus Tux the Great seems to love the Chrome OS Pixel sayeth Linus
<bkerensa> ;p
<pleia2> nhaines: would you be interested in an ubuntu tie clip? (I'm doing market research!)
<pleia2> anyone else is welcome to answer too :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-04-11
<grantbow> pleia2: chain with a pin or a clip?
<pleia2> grantbow: clip
<grantbow> I'd wear one
<grantbow> fyi mpaoli and I are early and he made you and I cool "Ubuntu Hour" signs
<pleia2> cool :)
<pleia2> I'm still wrapping up some work things, I'll be down in a bit
<grantbow> no worries
<grantbow> ok, I've got the laptop ready for those joining us from noisebridge.net
<grantbow> oops, forgot my charger! I knew I forgot something :-(
<nhaines> pleia2: yes, that might be fun.  :)
<kdub> hola channel
<philipballew> raevol, greetings
<raevol> philipballew: salutations
<raevol> building my first pfsense router
<raevol> yee it works, not deployed yet though
<grantbow> grats
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-04-12
<raevol> :D
<raevol> something that i've always wanted to do
<raevol> but! i must away
<raevol> bye!
<bkerensa> pleia2: wow Rackspace is giving anyone who contributed code to OpenStack two years of $500 per month creditr
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> man thats a big win for those who contribute
<pleia2> yeah :) saw the blog post this morning
<bkerensa> pleia2: now I will have to many servers
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> I better think of something to host ;p
<pleia2> hehe
<MarkDude> pleia2: check this out; http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:35666
<darthrobot`> Title: [Raspberry Pi Cookie Cutter by PrototypeAsia - Thingiverse]
<akk> Now that's a good use of a 3d printer!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-07
<pleia2> meeting in 9ish minutes
<nhaines> yay meetings.
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Apr  7 02:00:06 2014 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<eps> May I assume that nothing of consequence happened last time, as evidenced by the lack of a transcript on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14March23 ?
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14March23 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> ok, who all is here for the meeting?
<pleia2> eps: no, I've just been very sick this week and haven't completed it
<grantbow> o/
<nhaines> _o/
 * eps waves
<lrcaballero> Hello everyone this is Luis Caballero from San Diego...
<pleia2> if someone else wants to paste in the logs, please do :) http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/24/%23ubuntu-us-ca.txt
<darthrobot> Content type: [text/plain] Size: [6894]
<pleia2> welcome lrcaballero
<pleia2> alright, agenda! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14April06
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14April06 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> #topic 14.04 Release planning
<lrcaballero> @thank you pleia2
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/TrustyRelease
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/TrustyRelease - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> notes are starting to come togeher about some release events :)
<pleia2> a week after release, we're having a party at AdRoll from 6-9PM
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/TrustyRelease/SanFrancisco
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/TrustyRelease/SanFrancisco - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> could use some more folks signed up to bring hardware - jyo, rww? :)
 * philipballew is here
<pleia2> eps: so far I can't find a food sponsor, so it might be Costco and I have no car, so we might need to coordinate some on that
<grantbow> pleia2 I will try to bring my Nexus7 with Touch loaded
<pleia2> grantbow: awesome! can you update the wiki when you're sure?
<pleia2> I am still trying to convince MJ to flash his 2013 N7 too ;)
<grantbow> yes
<grantbow> I need to do another blog post but at least the onscreen keyboard works now
<pleia2> that's all the updates I really have on the SF party, things are coming together nicely, so far AdRoll has been awesome :)
<pleia2> nhaines: anything new installfest news wise?
<eps> pleia2: do we need to worry about plates, tableware, napkins, etc.? If so, can we make arrangements to drop them off in advance?
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/OCLUGInstallFestMay2014
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/OCLUGInstallFestMay2014 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> eps: good question, I'll ask
<nhaines> Yes.  The installfest is going to put a lot of eyes on OCLUG, since faculty and department heads were extremely excited about it last time and wanted to be more involved this time.
<nhaines> So out of scope, I've raised discussions on how OCLUG can prepare for that and be more welcoming.  Updated website, maybe more structure for meetings, and so on.
<pleia2> nice
<nhaines> The next OCLUG meeting is Saturday, and I'm going to talk about effective advocacy and try to get volunteer commitments for the installfest.  :)
<nhaines> I want to have the Ubuntu 14.04 LTS presentation ready by April 15th, so everyone cross your fingers.
<pleia2> good, I'll need to steal^Wborrow it for the 24th
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> Otherwise, it looks like it's shaping up well and will hopefully boost OCLUG attendance.
<pleia2> awesome \o/
<nhaines> I'd love to have any volunteers bring laptops or themselves to help with installation.
<nhaines> Oh, I'd like DVDs and a conference pack for the event.
<nhaines> And if anyone has the banner (does philipballew?) I'd like to get ahold of it before May 24th.
<nhaines> That's about it.  :)
<lrcaballero> nhaines: when is it going to be? I am from San Diego CA...and I can help with installations...I am currently running 14.04 build from march...solid as rock!
<nhaines> I will train anyone who volunteers to be an installfest helper.  It's super simple and we'd love to have you there.  :)
<nhaines> lrcaballero: it's May 24th, from 10am to 2pm at Cal State Fulllerton in Orange, California.
<lrcaballero> luis.r.caballero@cox.net
<philballew> oh nice
<philballew> seems cool
<lrcaballero> nhaines: email me
<philballew> nhaines, yeah, I have one.
<philballew> wanna come get it?
<philballew> Or mail?
<philballew> or could you give me your lat and long and I throw it?
<nhaines> lrcaballero: I'll be in touch.
<nhaines> philballew: I'll be in San Diego sometime later this month, so we'll make arrangements.  I'll get your phone number or something offline.
<lrcaballero> phil: are you driving up to OCLUG?
<philballew> lrcaballero, No,  I do not have an easy way there probably anyway.
<philballew> nhaines, alright, unless you have a pen and paper I can give it now here?
<lrcaballero> phil: You may ride with me if plans changes...
<nhaines> philballew: It's going straight into my cell phone via Google contacts.
<philballew> ah, so hip.
<philballew> lrcaballero, If I am around we'll make it happen.
<grantbow> given the mailing costs it might be less expensive to make more banners
<nhaines> so cloud   such digital   much convergence
<philballew> May I am not sure what I will be doing.
<pleia2> grantbow: we've already reduced it some by having a socal and norcal banner, so that's helping
<philballew> now if only we could get Central Cal.
<nhaines> Let's get some really awesome central California activity, and then we can make another banner.  :)
<pleia2> ok, any other release related news? other parties brewing? :)
<philballew> Bako, Fresno, Visallia, and Modesto needs to step it up.
 * philballew is having a "release meetup"
<rww> oops
<rww> hi o/
<grantbow> true, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UserGroupContacts/Groups
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UserGroupContacts/Groups - Ubuntu Wiki]
<philballew> lrcaballero, gonna be at the starbucks by the 5 and 8 on sports arena.
<nhaines> I have half a mind to volunteer to talk at the North Orange County Computer Club.  Flannel and I gave a talk there for Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (I still use the presentation) and it was a huge success.
<philballew> Will be announcing this Wednesday probably.
<nhaines> But that'll depend on how well everything else is going.  So that *might* be a release talk, but probably more low key.
<pleia2> philballew: yay!
<lrcaballero> phil: nice, I will email you later...
<ianorlin> o/
<pleia2> nhaines: oh good, I'm speaking at the Bay Area LUG in SF in May
<philballew> lrcaballero, if I forget to respond, did I give you my number?
<nhaines> Alternatively, if anyone wants to volunteer to talk at NOCCC, it's the oldest continuously operating computer club in the US and the membership skews old but they are a great crowd.
<philballew> I handed out the rest of the 12.04 dvd's last weekend
<philballew> Was at a Tijuana Tech meetup and they were well received.
<nhaines> pleia2: that's great.  :)
<pleia2> philballew: just in time :)
<lrcaballero> phil: I didn't get you cell...
<philballew> pleia2, Figured it was time to get them out before they all become Frisbees.
<philballew> lrcaballero, 530-305-6497
<pleia2> sounds like things are really shaping up for this release, I'm really excited, nice job everyone \o/
<philballew> call or text anytime.
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<lrcaballero> phil: got it!
<philballew> lrcaballero, perfect!
<grantbow> is there a CD version of 14.04 available anywhere or just DVD image?
<pleia2> we have a couple Ubuntu Hours coming up, rww is hosting one this week in San Francisco http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2759-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> grantbow: just dvd, Lubuntu is the only one on a CD these days
<nhaines> grantbow: DVD only except for minimal and net installs.
<nhaines> Even Xubuntu ended up on DVDs!
<nhaines> Ubuntu is fragmenting the optical storage ecosystem.
<ianorlin> and lubuntu is only with alt installer anymore
<ianorlin> other than server
<nhaines> I'd like to see the LoCo start to do more talks and presentations.
<pleia2> the minimal cd has the alternate installer, fits on a cd, and with that you can install any of them, but you have to download everything during the install so it takes a while
<philballew> I personally install all my ubuntu systems via Blue Tooth.
<rww> pleia2: is this week a debian dinner week or not? i'm bad at keeping track
<philballew> nhaines, agreed.
<rww> (calendar-wise, not organized-wise)
<pleia2> rww: no one has announced one yet
<pleia2> rww: http://bad.debian.net/shotgun_rules.txt
<darthrobot> Content type: [text/plain] Size: [7286]
<nhaines> I'm going to be working to make my upcoming slides adaptable and then publish them with speaker notes.
<pleia2> rww: you can if you want!
<rww> pleia2: i know. am wondering if it's been a reasonable amount of time since the last one :P
<philballew> happy to coordinate some talks and places to talk with anyone.
<pleia2> rww: ah, there was one last month that mpaoli organized :)
<pleia2> nhaines: that would be really appreciated
<pleia2> nhaines: and blog about it too!
<rww> ah, last one was the 12th
<nhaines> Yes, blogging is good.  :)  And my people.ubuntu.com page is pretty empty anyway.  :)
<pleia2> FeltonLUG always asks us for speakers and we haven't been great about helping them out
<nhaines> pleia2: I might ping you about a couple talking scenarios for the presentation.
<pleia2> would be nice if we had a slide deck ready for anyone able to head down
<pleia2> nhaines: cool
<nhaines> Or hey, we could talk in channel, heh.
<pleia2> :)
<rww> Any other Any Other Business?
<eps> There's an event on Tuesday, April 8 in San Francisco that might be of interest: http://www.meetup.com/OpenLate/events/169380612/
<darthrobot> Title: [OpenLate @ OpenDNS - "Putting XP Out to Pasture" Edition - OpenLate - SF Evening Hack Lounge (San Francisco, CA)- Meetup]
<nhaines> But yeah, I want it to be something you can download, read, delete a few slides that don't pertain, and keep the ones that do, and be confident in about an hour.
<eps> It might be fun to show up with copies of Lubuntu 14.04 Beta 2 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/beta-2/
<darthrobot> Title: [Lubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) Beta 2]
<eps> And the Windows XP Theme :-) http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/windows-xp-theme-lubuntu
<darthrobot> Title: [Windows XP Theme For Linux Is Ideal For New Users]
<pleia2> I'll be out of town on the 8th, but that does seem like a good idea
<pleia2> (not the theme though, ew :))
<pleia2> eps: are you going?
<eps> Thinking about it ... I may be "late" due to http://www.benjerry.com/scoop-shops/free-cone-day
<darthrobot> Title: [Free Cone Day | Ben & Jerry's]
<ianorlin> pleia2 would you mind if I shared the talk you gave in Austrailia about giving talks as a link to it?
<pleia2> ianorlin: please do!
<pleia2> it wasn't my best talk, I was nervous, spilling my soul about talk insecurities and all :)
<lrcaballero> hahahaha
<nhaines> pleia2: it's hard to imagine a bad talk from you.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: too much nervous laugh
<pleia2> but thank you :)
<pleia2> alright, anything else?
<ianorlin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM7OscJcbl0
<darthrobot> Title: ["But the audience won't like me!" and other myths by Elizabeth Krumbach Joseph - YouTube]
<jyo> pleia2: Could I get a ballpark figure with regards to $ for food?
<pleia2> jyo: drinks are covered by our venue sponsor, but it's hard to say, I'm shooting for under $100
<pleia2> also depends on how many people show up, jono is trying to make arrangements to attend and said he'd help bring people in :)
<eps> pleia2: $100 = nine Costco pizzas ;-)
<pleia2> eps: we need cookies too!
<rww> yeah, I'm really liking the Costco pizza idea
<eps> pleia2: Uh, why?
<nhaines> Why *wouldn't* you need cookies?
<rww> !cookies
<darthrobot> rww: Error: "cookies" is not a valid command.
<Eureka> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<pleia2> eps: because I like cookies, some people may have already eaten dinner dinner
<Eureka> Cookies are pernicious privacy stealers!
<rww> darthrobot: shows how much you know
<darthrobot> rww: Error: "shows" is not a valid command.
 * pleia2 applies cookie to darthrobot 
 * eps rolls his eyes
<pleia2> ok, anything else before we wrap up?
<nhaines> Nothing from me.
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone :)
<lrcaballero> Thank you guys!
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Apr  7 02:37:35 2014 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2014/ubuntu-us-ca.2014-04-07-02.00.moin.txt
<rww> pleia2: do I have to call ahead to Henry's Hunan, or have they figured us out by now?
<rww> seems like it's never full regardless...
<pleia2> rww: I usually just swing by right before the Ubuntu Hour
<rww> ok
<pleia2> mostly just in case someone comes early, I don't really know how solid their reservation system is :)
<nhaines> pleia2: any thoughts on Xubuntu vs. Lubuntu for a P4 with 2GB RAM?
<ianorlin> 2gb ram should be enough for either it depends on processor
<pleia2> nhaines: 2G even on a p4 is plenty to make Xubuntu happy, either way the limitation will be web browser stuff
<nhaines> Great, thanks. :)
<pleia2> my netbook (1.6ghz atom w/ 2G ram) is running xubuntu 12.04, upgrading soon
<ianorlin> although with 512 mb ram processor isn't the limitation on lubuntu on my 2.8ghz pentium 4
<eps> I found Lubuntu 12.04 worked well on a Pentium II-450 with 512MB RAM.
<rww> pleia2: okays, BAD organize'd
<eps> http://bad.debian.net/pipermail/bad/2014-April/003600.html
<darthrobot> Title: [ANNOUNCEMENT: BAD meeting: 7:05 P.M. on 2014-04-09 @ Henry's Hunan, 110 Natoma, SF]
<rww> heh, apparently I have more G+ views than Ubuntu California
<rww> and pleia2 has 100x the views I do
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: April 20th at 7PM | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<raevol> happy monday -_-
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-08
<philipballew> kdub, Wanna come to the 14.04 release hangout/party next week?
<philipballew> Its what all the cool people are doing these days
<kdub> maybe, depends the day/time
<philipballew> thursday probably, and in the evening.
<philipballew> thinking 7pm.
<philipballew> so people can come from work.
<kdub> I probably can't come thursday/friday, easter week stuff at church
<Darkwing> Hey guys, long time no chat!
<philipballew> kdub, ah, yeah. He is risen!
<philipballew> Darkwing, that it has been
<Darkwing> LOL
<Darkwing> How is everything on the left coast?
<philipballew> warm Darkwing .
<philipballew> how is the mid coast?
<Darkwing> Cold.
<Darkwing> LOL
<Darkwing> It's getting warmer... finally in the 40s and 50s. so I'm wearing shorts again.
<philipballew> I put on a jacket in the 40's
<akk> CA temps aren't the same as other temps.
<akk> There's snow on the ground in Montreal and we've been getting snow/hail/sleet/something in NM but neither one seems as cold as a 48-degree day in San Jose.
<Darkwing> We set record cold and snow fall this winter.
<Darkwing> -35 sounds cold... it's colder than it sounds.
<kdub> philipballew, heh, amen, mon-wed would work best.. i'm up in del mar these days
<akk> Anything with a minus sign at the beginning sounds cold,
<kdub> also have to check with the wife
<Darkwing> lol yeah
<Darkwing> It wasn't so bad though.
 * ianorlin forgot to ask where it was
 * kdub hopes up by del mar
<rww> so i guess it's summer today?
<raevol> SUMMAR
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-09
<AlienFreak> hi all.
<AlienFreak> so... haven't done an Ubuntu release party yet, but I'm presuming there's more going on there...then just installing Ubuntu? I've been running it for a while already...
<pleia2> AlienFreak: there is an installfest in Orange county, but the release party in SF shouldn't have any installs at all
<AlienFreak> works for me. :)
<AlienFreak> orange county is a bit of a drive coming from sf.
<pleia2> there will be a short presentation, demo systems with some of the flavors (hopefully a couple tablets),
<pleia2> free pizza and drinks :d
<nhaines> AlienFreak: "release party" tends to mean a social event, usually with food.
<nhaines> So usually there's no installing of Ubuntu.  But it depends on the venue!  :)
<AlienFreak> k.  That's fine.  I've been meaning to get more involved with the FOSS community in the are (SF) just always miss the dates.  or keep forgetting to mark them down in my calendar
<nhaines> The release parties are no pressure events, so it's a great time to come down and say hi to everyone and just get to know everyone.
<nhaines> We can rope you into volunteer work later.  ;)
<AlienFreak> lol.  That's fine.  As long as it's for a good 'cause i'm pretty open to that... time pending
<sudormrf> boosh
<raevol> halfway there...
<sudormrf> to where?
<raevol> sudormrf: Friday
<sudormrf> ooh
<ianorlin> sigh thinking there are stores that sell laptops with ubuntu on it is a wierd reason to take a job that will require me to move to china and I should definitely not say that in the interview.
<kdub> raevol, yesterday, i was so pumped that it was friday 'tomorrow'
<kdub> was pretty bummed out when I was told it was only tuesday
<raevol> kdub: that's the worst, hahahaha
<nhaines> I'm very happy with the installfest computer data sheet and liability release forms I whipped up in LibreOffice last night.
<nhaines> They're slightly modified from the installfest HOWTO on TLDP, but they look nice and are single page now.
<rww> whoo, leaving for SF Ubuntu Hour and Debian Thing now :3
<nhaines> yay
<sudormrf> rww, I was thinking about going to that
<sudormrf> anyone else in here going?
<nhaines> rww is.
<sudormrf> do you guys put up something on your table so we know who you are?
<sudormrf> nhaines, lol I know :D
<nhaines> :D
<sudormrf> I just don't want to show up and look like a nugget asking random people if they do the uboontooz
<nhaines> "No, I've been clean for 3 years now."
<sudormrf> haaha
<sudormrf> would probably get those kinds of answers in SF :P
<sudormrf> but srsly though, how is a n00b to the group supposed to know? :D
<nhaines> When pleia2 hosts them, there are a few small plushies on the table.
<sudormrf> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2759-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<sudormrf> who is hosting this one?
<sudormrf> TUX PLUSHIES!
<nhaines> I don't know if pleia2 is around or off on one of her fantastic voyages right now.  I know there are replacement hosts lined up for those meetings.
<nhaines> I'd say to look out for Ubuntu shirts as a start.
<sudormrf> hopefully with tux plushies?
<sudormrf> oh
<sudormrf> hopefully people don't look at me scornfully with my fedora install :P
<nhaines> It's okay.  14.04's almost out of beta so we can fix that.  ;)
<sudormrf> 14.04 is going on my servers :D
<sudormrf> work laptop...maybe not :D
<nhaines> They won't even know.
<sudormrf> man.  replaced my two raspberry pi's with a single i3 NUC running ubuntu server.  My goodness this NUC is blowing them out of the water
<sudormrf> lol my work would probably prefer that I put a windows install back on this laptop.  NEVAR!
<sudormrf> not on bare metal at least
<nhaines> Ooh, I want a NUC.
<sudormrf> yeah.  I was REALLY taxing my raspis
<sudormrf> I bought the cheapest NUC with a core i processor I could find.  found out it didn't have ethernet after it got delivered.  but it does have thunderbolt.  solved wired networking problem with apple thunderbolt-ethernet adapter
<sudormrf> SOOO much faster on the network than the raspis.  raspis share the same lanes as the USB does on the raspi PCB.
<sudormrf> so any ethernet intensive stuff taxes the CPU hard on the raspi
<sudormrf> the NUC is cool though.  if the next mac mini doesn't have AC wifi and iris pro (they probably will) then I am going to buy a gigabyte brix.
<nhaines> Nice.  I've heard good things.  :)
<sudormrf> yeah.  now if only someone would release an internal laptop 3x3 AC wifi card already
<nhaines> Hehe, oh well.  eventually!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-10
<pleia2> in Montreal, not sure if that counts as a fantastic voyage, but I am here for Pycon, so that's cool :)
<nhaines> pleia2: well python is pretty fantastic.  :)
<nhaines> I just shared the OCLUG installfest flyers, talking points information sheet, and some other day-of forms on the mailing list.
<`Fibz> if it weren't for my horse i never would have spent that year in college
<`Fibz> -Luise Black
<`Fibz> i just had one of those moments. some one was switching trough radio stations in their car and tuned a station that was advertising Ruby on Rails. then changed the station.   it's driving me nuts. why was the radio advertising Ruby on Rails?
<nhaines> Ruby on Rails?  I know.  Should be advertising Django, right?
<`Fibz> totally
<nhaines> Huh, I thought my laptop was really hammering the internal drive.  Then I realized I was just hearing the carbonation excaping from the soda in my cup.
 * ianorlin doesn't like carbonated drinks
<nhaines> I love carbonated drinks.
<nhaines> I'm going to have to look into buying a Sodastream purely to make seltzer water.
<nhaines> That would cut my soda consumption to basically nothing.
<nhaines> No projection on beer consumption though.  :P
 * ianorlin wonders if anyone would bring a powerpc mac to the installfest
<nhaines> They're getting Gentoo.
<`Fibz> i just tossed one
<nhaines> apt-get install gentoo
<rww> just got back from san francisco :3
<nhaines> rww: were there Ubuntu plushies?
<rww> no. but there was a sign! but sudormrf found me without it!
<rww> i guess i was the one looking like a nerd, idk
<rww> 5 people at Ubuntu Hour (me, mpaoli, sudormrf, eps, jyo), 6 people at Debian Dinner (me, mpaoli, eps, Noodles, Ian Z, and someone whose name I forgot)
<nhaines> yay
<nhaines> That sounds like a decent turnout.
<rww> Yep :)
<pleia2> rww: nice turnout :)
<pleia2> nhaines: <3 my soda stream, I mostly just make fizzy water
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-11
<nhaines> pleia2: fizzy water is great.  :)  I get into fights with a friend over whether carbonated sodastream water is Mineralwasser (it isn't!) or not.  But I don't know what you'd actually call it.
<nhaines> In Germany in restaurants, they serve carbonated water, usually from a mineral spring, but it's carbonated so you know they didn't just hold a glass under the tap in the kitchen.
<nhaines> So when you order a (non-free) water it's Mineralwasser, but if you really do want non-carbonated water you ask for "stilles Wasser".
<raevol> HAPPY FRIDAY
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-12
<nhaines> #join ubuntu-touch
<nhaines> yay typos!
<nhaines> In better news, I watched a video of my UpScale presentation from a couple years back and added speaker notes to the slides.
<nhaines> It's now a very comfortable 20 minute talk that I will be doing tomorrow at OCLUG.
<ianorlin> link to video?
<nhaines> Unfortunately it is from my private collection.  Although I have to say the sound balancing isn't quite as bad as I remember.  Still bad though.
<ianorlin> ah not like the video with jono from two years ago that looks like the table keeps becoming invisible
<nhaines> I can share the new slides though!  http://ubuntuone.com/78slWAZHujJrNH9stdsLzA
<darthrobot> Content type: [application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.presentation] Size: [94869]
<nhaines> Fortunately that's one out of two presentations I have to do in the next week, so Sunday (or maybe Saturday night) I'll start on the Ubuntu 14.04 LTS presentation.  That'll be a little harder because I'll need to come up with a nice slide design.
<nhaines> Also I might redo the speaker notes to more closely match what I actually say.  But I might not because I don't mind other people coming up with their own ideas instead of quoting me.  :P
<jyo> rww: :)
<rww> jyo: hah. thanks :)
<ianorlin> http://paste.openstack.org/show/75597
<darthrobot> [R: paste.openstack.org] Title: [Paste #75597 | LodgeIt!]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-13
<nhaines> OCLUG meeting went really well today.  So did my presentation "Advocacy for Advocates".  In fact, I got asked to give the talk at another group.
<ianorlin> where is that group?
<nhaines> Looks like there's going to be a lot of volunteers from OCLUG to help with the installfest.
<nhaines> It's in Orange County.  Fullerton.
<ianorlin> ah
 * ianorlin lives in Torrance
<nhaines> Just a jaunt across the 91 to the 57.  :)
<rww> you can tell nhaines is in socal because he prepends highway numbers with "the"
 * ianorlin does too
<grantbow> I posted a blog entry to berkeleylug.com as the meeting is scheduled to start now until three
<grantbow> hi Michael
<MichaelPaoli> Hello ... and we have http://www.berkeleylug.com/ & http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2687-ubuntu-hour-berkeley/ - Berkeley Linux Users Group & Ubuntu Hour Berkeley.
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group]
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour Berkeley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<grantbow> is there a big group today at Bobby G's?
<grantbow> MichaelPaoli?
<MichaelPaoli> We've so far had 6 people here today.  So fair sized.
<grantbow> MichaelPaoli: good :-) I would have been there but my transportation didn't work out the way I had hoped.
<MichaelPaoli> grantbow Ah, well, TCP/IP transport seems to work pretty well, ... but harder to move bodies around that way.  ;-)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-04-06
<nhaines> Meeting in 5 minutes.
<DonkeyHotei> 4
<DonkeyHotei> 3
<elky> oh right, the meeting
<nhaines> elky: yup, that thing we gotta do.
<elky> i've been doing spring cleaning in the kitchen all afternoon
<elky> forgot about everything else
<nhaines> Yeah, I got a clothes dresser put together last night.  Then I was up all night folding ALL the things.
<elky> and now you get to chair a meeting. you have all the luck
<nhaines> Yup.
<nhaines> Why is the next meeting marked as the 12th?
<elky> because i failed at dates?
<nhaines> Haha, okay.  Just making sure.  Should be the 19th.
<elky> will fix that
<elky> you start the meeting, i'll fix the wiki
<nhaines> Sounds like a plan to me.
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Apr  6 02:00:50 2015 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> #chair nhaines elky ianorlin
<darthrobot> Current chairs: elky ianorlin nhaines
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for April 5th, 2015.
<nhaines> The agenda for today's meeting is available here:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15April5
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15April5 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> However, it is empty.
<nhaines> So that does it for existing business.
<nhaines> #topic Other business.
<nhaines> Does anyone have any other business or announcements they'd like to discuss?
<DonkeyHotei> i thought meeting cancellation procedures were going on the agenda last time
<elky> i guess mention the wiki change in case someone already penned in my mistake
<nhaines> Good idea.
<elky> i thought that was going to the mailing list and nobody got actioned
<nhaines> Our next meeting is actually scheduled for April 19th, not the 12th.
<elky> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15April19 is the meeting page, fill it up
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15April19 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Okay, it's apparently some kind of holiday today so I'd like to keep the meeting brief.  Does anyone have anything they wish to announce?
<ianorlin> hi
<DonkeyHotei> lo
<nhaines> hi, ianorlin.
<ianorlin> no nothing to announce other than vivid release is coming up
<nhaines> Okay.  In that case, I'll wrap things up.
<nhaines> Let's start thinking about last minute plans for release parties.
<nhaines> Ubuntu 15.04 is scheduled for release on April 23rd.
<nhaines> I'm running it on my laptop right now and it's been super.  So I highly recommend it.
<DonkeyHotei> i'm assuming there's a list
<elky> that'd be on the loco directory i imagine
<elky> i hope phillip's has been listed, i haven't heard anything about it. i also haven't heard about anything in san francisco yet
<DonkeyHotei> nor have i
<nhaines> Might be a good mailing list topic.
<ianorlin> nhaines: +!
<ianorlin> +1
<elky> there is an ubuntu hour this wednesday at the usual place. unfortunately we're already busy but that might be useful info for others
<nhaines> Sounds useful to me!
<ianorlin> might also reach some people not usually coming to meetings as well
<elky> ianorlin: would you like to send a mail about that?
<ianorlin> ok
<elky> thanks :)
<nhaines> #action ianorlin will remind the mailing list about release parties.
<darthrobot> ACTION: ianorlin will remind the mailing list about release parties.
<nhaines> #action nhaines will write an email asking for comments on meeting intervals.
<darthrobot> ACTION: nhaines will write an email asking for comments on meeting intervals.
<nhaines> #action elky will study addition.
<darthrobot> ACTION: elky will study addition.
<elky> i'll just plod along with my wiki curating then
<nhaines> #undo
<darthrobot> Removing item from minutes: <MeetBot.items.Action object at 0xa8e25ec>
<elky> heh
<nhaines> Okay, thanks for coming, hope you had a great weekend.  Next meeting's on the 19th!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Apr  6 02:10:52 2015 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2015/ubuntu-us-ca.2015-04-06-02.00.moin.txt
<elky> yay short meeting
<elky> thanks nhaines
<nhaines> Yup.  Still twice as long as I wanted, haha.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-04-08
<Roguehorse> Had my students configure ProFTP servers last night, they had fun.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-04-11
<nhaines> ianorlin: ping
<ianorlin> hi nhaines
<ianorlin> I basically just got shouted out of my house
<ianorlin> I should probably take this to pm
<nhaines> Feel free.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-04-12
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux User Group (BerkeleyLUG) http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67 noon-3p @ Bobby G's, also Ubuntu Hour Berkeley there noon-1p http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2993-ubuntu-hour-berkeley/
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour Berkeley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
 * pleia2 tweeted about it a few minutes ago
<MichaelPaoli> And while they last, I've also got these: http://www.wiki.balug.org/wiki/doku.php?id=balug:books_and_publications at http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67 and http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2993-ubuntu-hour-berkeley/
<darthrobot> Title: [balug:books_and_publications [BALUG Wiki]]
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour Berkeley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<MichaelPaoli> pleia2 :-)
<pleia2> I have lunch plans with friends visiting this weekend, but I do hope to make it next time!
<MichaelPaoli> pleia2 Yep, ... to do lists 'n calendars ... they tend to get *full*! ... egad, my todo list is 4,612 lines long!  8-O
<pleia2> :O
<pleia2> I hope it's comprehensive :)
<MichaelPaoli> pleia2 Yeah, pretty comprehensive ... it's really combined todo list, wish list, and neverending list of doom.  ;-)
<pleia2> it's good to have one of those
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-04-15
<pleia2> just preordered a BQ Aquaris M10 FHD
<pleia2> I like Android and my phone, but a tablet I can do, made that much more compelling because it's the first convergence device (and 299 euros doesn't break the bank)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-04-16
<nhaines> pleia2: Ooh, that's my medium-term plan too!
<nhaines> pleia2: also, I wrote all over your document.  <3
<pleia2> nhaines: thanks :)
<nhaines> pleia2: my pleasure.  Feel free to ignore everything I said!  \o/
<pleia2> nhaines: you made very good points, and I value your opinion on these things <3
<nhaines> pleia2: they can be good points and still not fit in with your plans.  But I think a couple tweaks here and there with the whole picture in mind will make it all hang just right, like a bespoke suit!
<pleia2> haha, thanks
<nhaines> And it's the whole picture that's so hard to verbalize.  But it was really gratifying to explain it over and over at SCALE and see it start to click in people's minds.  :)
<pleia2> it's also hard to write because it's all kind of retrospective, in spite of claiming they had a grand plan, it often didn't feel like it even from where I'm sitting ;)
<DonkeyHotei> it's probably a good thing that the first convergence device is a tablet, considering what's seen with continuum
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: the first convergence devicess are the phones.  Or even Ubuntu desktops today, really.
<nhaines> pleia2: yeah, like I said in my email, it's pretty clear that snappy wasn't the same pie in the sky vision as Unity convergence, lol.
<nhaines> Anyway, I faced the same question last year.  It's more fun when it's someone else's job to write it. <3
 * nhaines spends no time thinking about the possible update to his book at the end of the year.
<nhaines> /o\
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I'm still working to finish my other book
<pleia2> mostly I eat, write and sleep (do need to make sure I get enough, can't write with tired brain)
<nhaines> Yeah, the sleep helps.
<ianorlin> yay 900 manual testcases done and wxl agreed my improvment to the testing tracker was a good idea
<nhaines> Yay!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-04-09
<metalbiker> i'm here and ready for the meeting
<nhaines> \o/
<nhaines> I have a nice pot of tea ready.  Although it remains to be seen if the tea is nice, or just the pot.
<metalbiker> lol nice!! what kind of tea you got waiting for you?
<pleia2> late errands for me again, won't make it for the meeting
<nhaines> This was a promo from adagio.com.  "Teaster marshmallow."
<nhaines> I thought they'd send a sample, but they sent three ounces, so if it's good I'm all set for a while.  If it's not, well.... I donno, lol.
<metalbiker> awww bummer pleia2!!
<metalbiker> nhaines: oh nice!! sounds good! let me know what you think and i'll check into getting some as well.
<nhaines> Green rooibos, apple pieces, candy sprinkles, vanilla creme flavor, marigold flowers, apricots.  The candy pieces are like tiny marshmallow peeps, so I hope it'll be good because they're tiny but cute, lol.
<nhaines> I don't think they have it until next year, but I'll scrounge up a coupon code after the meeting if you want to check it out.  :)
<metalbiker> hmmm!! that's interesting!
<metalbiker> sure thing! i'm always down with trying out new stuff!
<metalbiker> thanks!
<metalbiker> i came across a new tea based on some siberian mushroom. supposed to help with inflammation.
<metalbiker> sayang or something like that.
<nhaines> Ooh, interesting.
<nhaines> Okay, meeting time!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Apr  9 02:00:50 2018 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for April 8th, 2018!
<metalbiker> thank you! glad to finally be back!
<nhaines> Our agenda tonight is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18April08 and is currently empty.
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18April08 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> #Upcoming events
<nhaines> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS will be launched on April 26th.
<nhaines> So it's time to start planning release parties.  :)
<metalbiker> oh yeah!
<metalbiker> i've been testing kubuntu 18.04 lts and i've had a really great time with it.
<metalbiker> i love the new kubuntu theme that's included in this release. it's a flatter, minimalistic look.
<nhaines> I finally upgraded to Ubuntu 18.04 on my laptop.  So far so good, but I've been successfully ignoring GNOME Shell so far.  :)
<metalbiker> any particular reason why you're ignoring gnome shell?
<nhaines> Okay, I think we don't have anything planned right now, but release parties and installfests are great ways to celebrate LTS releases, so start thinking.  May is a good time for this, and so is July when 18.04.1 comes out.
<nhaines> metalbiker: because I disagree with everything GNOME's done for the last six years, and because Unity matches my workflow perfectly.  :)
<nhaines> Credit where credit's due, though.  GNOME is being extremely collaborative with Canonical now, and I understand with other downstreams as well.
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<metalbiker> nhaines: oh, gotcha!! i was rather disappointed with all of the issues with gnome and the wayland server and then i grew tired of having so many panels so i tried out kubuntu and was amazed! i love its layout so much more.
<nhaines> Well, 18.04 isn't going with Wayland by default, so it should be nicer.  But KDE is also great.  :)
<nhaines> The Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase has wrapped up and the final wallpapers, video, and music selections have been announced!
<nhaines> https://www.nhaines.com/blog/2018/04/08/announcing-ubuntu-18.04-lts-free-culture-showcase-winners/
<darthrobot> Title: [Announcing the Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Free Culture Showcase winners | nhaines.com]
<metalbiker> cool!
<nhaines> Those should start showing up in bionic later this week.
<nhaines> But definitely before the 26th!  ;)
<metalbiker> oh awesome! hopefully they get over to kubuntu as well.
<nhaines> The song and video will, but the Kubuntu wallpapers are different.
<nhaines> But you can run 'apt install ubuntu-wallpapers-bionic' and get them that way.  :)
<nhaines> Or just snag them from Flickr!
<metalbiker> hey, that's cool with me.
<metalbiker> noted! i'll make sure to do that and see what comes out!
<nhaines> Great.  :)  Any other announcements?
<metalbiker> not really anything of great value to add here. i've been announcing things on the mailing list more so i don't think i've got anything for now
<nhaines> Fair enough.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> This week's agenda is empty.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Anything else before we wrap the meeting up?
<metalbiker> nada
<metalbiker> if anything comes up i'll blast it out over the mailing list
<metalbiker> lol
<nhaines> Perfect.  :)
<nhaines> Nothing more from me, either.
<metalbiker> cool!
<nhaines> Okay, next meeting is April 22nd, just before I head out to UbuCon Europe in Spain.  Which reminds me I need to record more audio promos for them, lol.
<nhaines> Until then!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Apr  9 02:15:36 2018 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2018/ubuntu-us-ca.2018-04-09-02.00.moin.txt
<metalbiker> lucky you. getting to go to spain!
<nhaines> metalbiker: If you like looseleaf tea (well, they have teabags as well), I recommend https://www.adagio.com/
<darthrobot> Title: [Buy Loose Leaf Tea Online | Free shipping over $49]
<nhaines> Here's a $5 gift certificate that allegedly expires in 24 hours (anyone watching can use it too): 5736561446
<metalbiker> nhaines: awesome! and i do! i bought a tea diffuser that i'm itching to use! thank  you!
<metalbiker> i'm bookmarking it now
<nhaines> Haha, this is perfect for that, then.
<nhaines> Plus you get a discount for spamming your friends on Facebook when you order, and you get a free sample if you let them send a tweet, too (I think it is).  So good chances for extras on that first order.
<metalbiker> i came across this type of preparation in a sushi restaurant where they made some fresh green tea with it for my gf and i and it was good!
<nhaines> Yeah, store teabags tend to use the trimmings from the loose leaf stuff, and the loose leaf tea can unfurl and do its tea thing.  Plus it doesn't taste like paper from the tea bag.
<metalbiker> hehe i'll shoot some spam to my old friends and see what they do
<metalbiker> oh i agree!! that japanese green tea we had was the bomb! definitely much different!
<metalbiker> hey, i wanted to mention something to you. i saw your contribution to ubuntu touch for the voice for uNav i think! i was like, no way??!! my team leader Nathan Haines??!! wow!!
<metalbiker> or it was just one of the voices available for the system. i was like, dude's everywhere ubuntu!! lol
<nhaines> Haha, I'm the International English voice and the default for any non-localized locale.
<nhaines> Promo: https://instaud.io/20t3
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubucon - Instaudio]
<metalbiker> nhaines: lol nice!! is that for ubucon europe?
<nhaines> Yup!
<nhaines> I've been saying Xixón wrong for a couple of months, because I've been using the Spanish pronunciation Gijón.  But the organizer (and uNav developer) requested the Asturian pronunciation, which he said I nailed, haha.
<nhaines> I sneak into the first 10 seconds here, too: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SN5hTBvjRpU
<darthrobot> Title: [UbuCon Europe 2016 - Marcos Costales: uNav + Q&A - YouTube]
<metalbiker> oh very cool! man dude!! you could be a voice actor for commercials, more apps, video games, wow!
<metalbiker> ok, i hate to run but i'm starting to hurt and i need to get this taken care of. i'll chat with you later.
<nhaines> Haha, I do the SCALE voice prompts, too.  It's not my regular speaking voice, so I can usually sneak under tha radar.
<metalbiker> scoliosis
<nhaines> No fun!  Yup, time to rest.  Thanks for attending tonight.  :)
<metalbiker> you're welcome, boss! i'm glad to be here again! i'll see you on the 22nd if not before.
<metalbiker> or chat with you rather.
<metalbiker> lol
<nhaines> Hmm, this tea, like the lemon merengue green tea, needs sugar to be really good.  Which I find ironic in this case.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2020-04-10
<vysty> test
<vysty> Anyone kicking around that's online right now?
<DonkeyHotei> kicking what around?
